# RAW food supplier list.



## pogo

Thought after a few threads recently with people interested in feeding raw to do a list of suppliers so people can find those that deliver to them etc.

Bear in mind I have not used all of these so can't comment on them! also most deliver to certain areas only so best to check with them if they will deliver to you.

Supplier of horse meat etc - https://www.kiezebrink.co.uk/category/70-horse-meat

raw pet supplies - Home

laverstoke park - For Your Pet - Organic | Food For Pets | For Your Pet | Laverstoke Park Farm

walnut pet supplies - https://www.walnutpetsupplies.co.uk/index.php/dogs/dog-food/frozen-dog-food.html

the natural pet pantry - Natural Pet Food Shop in Gosport

Canine Divine. Natural and raw food for dogs and cats | Natures Menu free delivery on orders over £10.00

Pets Plus at Henry Street Garden Centre, *Arborfield, Reading, RG2 9JY

team ilbrey - http://teamilbreyanimalservices.webs.com/rawmeatordersheet.htm

they love it - http://www.theyloveit.co.uk/

west fife raw foods - https://www.facebook.com/WestFifeRawFeeds

manifold valley meats - http://www.manifoldvalleymeats.co.uk/barf-diet-products/
(If anyone is on FB and within the Midlands area (to be clarified) Check out

http://www.facebook.com/groups/479385695425522/ - MVM

Nixon's Farm Shop in Heald Green.

http://www.springfieldpoultry.co.uk/

nhd - http://www.naturallyhealthydogs.co.uk/default.html - pick up only

http://www.dogsdiner.webs.com/

martins meats - http://www.martinsmeats.com/Locally-produced-pet-food.php

Perfect pet food - http://www.barfpetfoods.co.uk/

Landywoods - Landywood Pet Foods : Price List - most of the country covered for delivery but not in scotland

raw2paw - http://www.raw2paw.co.uk/ MVM supplier

The dogs dinner - The Dogs Dinner - T.P.M.S. Pet Food Specialists - delivery within the south of england

Durham animal feeds - http://www.daf-petfood.co.uk/ country wide delivery

prize choice - Natural Frozen Pet Foods - Prize Choice - The Natural Food for Healthy Animals - nationwide delivery excluding a few areas

berrie wood - Dog Food, Pet Food and Pet Accessories - Berriewood Pet Supplies - select postcodes see Ordering Information - Berriewood Pet Supplies

Dog food company - Suppliers of Dog Food | Supplying Pet Food in Central and Southern England - southern and central england delivery (except london)

Knight pet supplies - Raw Pet Food in Birmingham : Knight Pet Supplies Ltd - delivery in birmingham areas only

albion - Albion Meat Products | Quality Pet Food - southern, central england delivery

natural instinct - Natural Instinct - Home - mainland uk shipping

darling's - Real, Raw, Organic Dog Food Supplier - Questions - mainland shipping

Linc's pets - supplied by DAF - Lincs pets - various areas, nottingham, linconshire, derby, humber etc

Nurturing by nature - Bones & Treats

Basils dog food - http://basilsdogfood.co.uk/

Wolf tucker - http://www.wolftucker.co.uk/adult/ - Local deliveries to Chichester area and also country wide
Available from - Mark Elliott and Associates vets
Madam Green Buisiness Park,
Oving, Chichester,
West Sussex, PO20 2DD.
01243 779111 www.markelliott.co.uk

team ilbrey k9 partners - Lancing, West Sussex, they deliver along the south coast and to Portsmouth ferry for customers on the Isle of Wight. No delivery charges
mobile pet foods - http://www.mobilepetfoods.co.uk/section.php/8/1

bulmer pet food - http://www.bulmerdogfood.co.uk/

hungry hound - http://www.hungryhoundspetsupplies.co.uk/

hungry hound fb page - https://www.facebook.com/HungryHoundsPetSupplies

canine meals on wheels - http://www.caninemealsonwheels.co.uk/

hatties raw 4 dogs - http://www.hattiesraw4dogs.co.uk/

raw menu - http://www.raw-menu.com/

nutriment - http://www.nutriment.co/

laverstoke park - http://www.laverstokepark.co.uk/for...anic/prodlist_ct616.htm?dir=1&order=2&size=20

natural selections - http://www.natural-selections.co.uk/

davids doggies dinners - http://www.davidsdoggiedinners.co.uk/

*Supplier in Ireland*

slaney pet foods - http://www.slaneypetfoods.ie/#

dogs first - http://dogsfirst.ie/

*Suppliers in Germany:*

BARF Frischfleisch zur artgerechten RohfÃ¼tterung - haustierkost.de

Der BARF Shop | Home

https://www.das-tierhotel.de/

Fleisch am Stück | BARF Karnivor Shop

www.mcwuff.de

Fleischdatenbank [BARF]

Kürzlich aktualisierte Einträge:BARF Frischfleisch Händler

If anyone can think of any i've missed let me know and i'll add it to the list :thumbup:


----------



## SLB

Linc's pets - supplied by DAF - Lincs pets

Can this be made a sticky?


----------



## pogo

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

bumpy can anyone think of any other suppliers i've missed?


----------



## babycham2002

Davids doggie dinners
Davids Doggie Dinners
A DAF supplier in gillingham

Also could the ones like DFC that you have acroynmed could you put the full name?
Sorry if im just being picky, im just thinking for real newbies that might help

We could even go so far as to put thier distribtion areas or if they are postal available like, iykwim


----------



## niki

On DAF's website they have a list of suppliers with the areas they cover. You could maybe put a link to that.

It's at the bottom of this page

Durham Animal Feeds :: DAF Petfood - Distribution


----------



## pogo

I shall add them and add locations later!


----------



## pogo

there that looks better


----------



## babycham2002

Rawdogfeeders Scotland
Home


----------



## Claire Bear

Im guessing none deliver to the channel islands?

me and the OH want to make the switch but without the online ordering method it works out rather expensive for us 

Just have to stick to mixed diet at the moment.


----------



## pogo

Claire Bear said:


> Im guessing none deliver to the channel islands?
> 
> me and the OH want to make the switch but without the online ordering method it works out rather expensive for us
> 
> Just have to stick to mixed diet at the moment.


I don't know perhaps some will for extra shipping charge i just went on what they said on there websites, i guess you'd have to ask.


----------



## pogo

bumpy so it doesn't get lost


----------



## L/C

Just to point out that the Dog Food Company doesn't deliver to London (or at least central London) as I contacted them recently about it.


----------



## pogo

L/C said:


> Just to point out that the Dog Food Company doesn't deliver to London (or at least central London) as I contacted them recently about it.


Thanks i'll add it on!


----------



## SLB

You have Durham twice


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> You have Durham twice


I no one is a link to the distributors page


----------



## SLB

Oh OK - just got confused..


----------



## smokeybear

Raw To Go

Home


----------



## foxyrockmeister

Claire Bear said:


> Im guessing none deliver to the channel islands?
> 
> me and the OH want to make the switch but without the online ordering method it works out rather expensive for us
> 
> Just have to stick to mixed diet at the moment.


Frustrating isn't it! None of them deliver to the Isle of Wight either (well some do, but crazy delivery charges)

What pet shops do you have locally? Do none of them stock any raw? I have managed to source a pretty good raw diet for my 2 locally using pet shops, supermarkets and butchers and it's no more expensive than commercial dog food.

I get Prize Choice minces and also their tripe chunks, chicken wings, poultry necks and beef chunks (all sold frozen in 2kg bags). All of which are stocked in my local pets at home or Jollyes. 
Then I get things like liver, kidney and heart cheap from the supermarket.
They get tinned fish once a week 
and then I pop into my local butchers each week who is happy to give me any scraps such as pig skin, lamb ribs and spines and chicken carcasses.

It takes some effort and I don't know what stores you have locally but it can be done and doesn't work out expensive


----------



## hobbs2004

Might be worth making it clear that R2G is also a DAF distributor.


----------



## pogo

hobbs2004 said:


> Might be worth making it clear that R2G is also a DAF distributor.


Done thanks


----------



## Lexiedhb

Ohhhhh well thanks very much- had just come on to ask about suppliers- Dex will now eat raw mince!!! Progress!


----------



## Lexiedhb

So we have a list but who do YOU use?


----------



## kaz25

Lexiedhb said:


> So we have a list but who do YOU use?


I used rawdogfeeders for my first order but they don't have much variety so will probably be using DAF from now on. Going to order Benny some bones this week as don't have many and they are doing a delivery to my area on monday


----------



## SLB

Lexiedhb said:


> So we have a list but who do YOU use?


I use Lincs Pets - supplied by DAF.


----------



## pogo

I've used landywoods in the past, but now use DAF much prefer their variety


----------



## babycham2002

Lexiedhb said:


> So we have a list but who do YOU use?


Scott of the dog food company for the vast majority
and then Daves Doggie Dinners as he is local enough for me to pick bits up.


----------



## kaz25

Just realised that the supplier I used (rawdogfeeders) supplies TPMS minces from The Dogs Dinner. I can't remember what was written on the chicken wings/carcasses but the beef chunks were also prize choice. So, looks like they're not an independent supplier like I thought.


----------



## alyssa_liss

does any one know how much delivery is from landywoods , i sent them an email but no reply


----------



## pogo

alyssa_liss said:


> does any one know how much delivery is from landywoods , i sent them an email but no reply


I paid £3.95 for delivery to me but i think it may differ depending where you are


----------



## pogo

pogo said:


> I paid £3.95 for delivery to me but i think it may differ depending where you are


Oh i might add that they are difficult to order from or get an reply from emails though, so i've switched to DAF now


----------



## alyssa_liss

pogo said:


> Oh i might add that they are difficult to order from or get an reply from emails though, so i've switched to DAF now


maxs hydrotherapist uses them . there alot cheaper that raw2go but not impressed with there comunications. might just by it off my HT because its still cheaper and i should be able to by it fortnightly instead of having to fill the freezer


----------



## pogo

alyssa_liss said:


> maxs hydrotherapist uses them . there alot cheaper that raw2go but not impressed with there comunications. might just by it off my HT because its still cheaper and i should be able to by it fortnightly instead of having to fill the freezer


TBH DAF worked out cheaper for me and i got alot more food for the money plus theres more to choose from plus they actually reply to emails. Last i new landywoods weren't taking on new customers but i don't know if that has changed now


----------



## Lyceum

Do all of the companies have a minimum order value? I've tried on the sites but can't see. Then again it is almost 7am and I've yet to sleep so I may have missed it.


----------



## springfieldbean

Lyceum said:


> Do all of the companies have a minimum order value? I've tried on the sites but can't see. Then again it is almost 7am and I've yet to sleep so I may have missed it.


I only know about raw to go, but they don't have a minimum order amount. However, their delivery costs a tenner, so you would want to order as much as poss for that.

I haven't used them because they seemed *massively *expensive, but I know that Darlings (now Honeys) want you to order 28 days worth. Not sure how that works out in practice though.


----------



## dvnbiker

Rawtogo are not massively expensive if you dont have the capacity to order in bulk. I can only order a month at a time so rawtogo are ideal for me as I can order lots of variety. I find with alot of the suppliers you have to order a minimum amount of each meat whcih doesnt work for me. still works out cheaper than good quality kibble for me.


----------



## kaz25

Lyceum said:


> Do all of the companies have a minimum order value? I've tried on the sites but can't see. Then again it is almost 7am and I've yet to sleep so I may have missed it.


When I originally asked DAF about their minimum order it was £50 but they then said it was £30 - not sure if that is what it is now or because I said I wasn't looking to order too much as I had just started raw. Be worth asking though.

For that I got lamb ribs, pork bones, beef bones and some salmon so not a huge amount. I wasn't really wanting much though so I just ordered the salmon as it was expensive and I needed to boost the price up to £30. You can get quite a bit from DAF for the £30 if you want to though - they have a 15kg bag of mixed bones for £4 which is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Sarah1983

I don't know whether anyone else is in Germany but this is the supplier I use for things Aldi, Lidl, Kaufland etc don't sell.
BARF Frischfleisch zur artgerechten Rohfütterung - haustierkost.de


----------



## Lyceum

Thanks, I'll drop a few an email and see.


----------



## babycham2002

I dunno where you are lyceum
Dog Food Company is minimum order £20 and £5 delivery


----------



## toffee44

Bones & Treats

I havent used them but the list she emailed me was much bigger than what is on her website.


----------



## jackiep

I use Albion Meats min order 68kg. Delivery £2.95+vat. They come to North Shropshire every 4 weeks on a Wednesday.

I think they deliver to North Wales as well.


----------



## Lyceum

babycham2002 said:


> I dunno where you are lyceum
> Dog Food Company is minimum order £20 and £5 delivery


I'm in Liverpool. I'll check em out now, thanks.


----------



## pogo

Sarah1983 said:


> I don't know whether anyone else is in Germany but this is the supplier I use for things Aldi, Lidl, Kaufland etc don't sell.
> BARF Frischfleisch zur artgerechten Rohfütterung - haustierkost.de


Thanks added it to the list!


----------



## pogo

toffee44 said:


> Bones & Treats
> 
> I havent used them but the list she emailed me was much bigger than what is on her website.


added it to the list


----------



## Jacquelinemary

Raw food is stocked at The Pet Cabin Jersey, either at St Johns Road OR at Le Quesne's Nurseries.

If shopping on Guernsey then go see the lovely ladies at Trim Dog.


----------



## Goblin

Other websites in Germany:
Der BARF Shop | Home
https://www.das-tierhotel.de/
Fleisch am Stück | BARF Karnivor Shop
www.mcwuff.de

Unlike the UK where I think markets are rare, we tend to get chicken backs from the local friday market. Also check what's around locally. We found a turkey farm local to us which is an excellent resource not just for dogs (loose flesh/liver/necks) but is great for human food as well 

In Sylt (holiday destination), Futterhaus, Keitumer Landstr. 38 is a major pet shop which has a BARF freezer. Expensive though.


----------



## hobbs2004

Goblin said:


> Other websites in Germany:
> Der BARF Shop | Home
> https://www.das-tierhotel.de/
> Fleisch am Stück | BARF Karnivor Shop
> www.mcwuff.de
> 
> Unlike the UK where I think markets are rare, we tend to get chicken backs from the local friday market. Also check what's around locally. We found a turkey farm local to us which is an excellent resource not just for dogs (loose flesh/liver/necks) but is great for human food as well
> 
> In Sylt (holiday destination), Futterhaus, Keitumer Landstr. 38 is a major pet shop which has a BARF freezer. Expensive though.


There are PLENTY of raw food providers in Germany - many that only distribute locally; others like some of the links that Goblin posted that send stuff more nationally.

There are various lists outlining them all, such as but not only

Fleischdatenbank [BARF]

and KÃ¼rzlich aktualisierte EintrÃ¤ge:BARF Frischfleisch HÃ¤ndler

Makes you go green with envy really when you live in the UK.

Also, if you speak German there is loads more info on dubarfst: http://dubarfst.eu/forum/dubarfst-die-barf-community.html, which also has a forum.


----------



## Goblin

You see I forgot that Fleischdatenbank [BARF] . It's how we found our local Turkey Farm only 5km away. Never heard of it previously for human or dog food, now we use it for both.

Don't get too jealous. Try getting decent prices for fish 

Also worth noting I know Der BARF shop delivers throughout the EU which could be useful for members in France for example as well. Not sure about the others.


----------



## pogo

I'll add a section for suppliers in Germany!


----------



## Lyceum

A fee more for the list,

I spotted these

BARF Raw Dog Food Suppliers Basils Dog Food Home

And mum2heidi spotted these two

Rabbit Pet Meat

Dog Food - Adult - WolfTucker.co.uk

No idea of they're any good, but may be worth a look.


----------



## pogo

Added thanks


----------



## Goblin

Although expensive some reptile or falconry suppiers may be a source for day old chicks and other small rodents if you want whole prey. Can't recommend any though.


----------



## hawksport

Goblin said:


> Although expensive some reptile or falconry suppiers may be a source for day old chicks and other small rodents if you want whole prey. Can't recommend any though.


Honeybrook Farm Raptor and Reptile Food from Honeybrook Animal Foods

Kiezebrink Kiezebrink International - Focus on Food


----------



## hobbs2004

There is also this shop; use them for quail, pheasant, mice etc for my cats: Frozen Birds including Chicks, Quail, Pheasants and Guinea Fowl for sale UK


----------



## Kamie

Thank you, very happy to see our company, Wolf Tucker on your list! We can provide advice on nutrition and wellbeing for your dog including exercise and behaviour. All our food is made by us using human grade meat and vegetables. We love our dogs and our customers so much we want the best for them!


----------



## Terr

This sounds silly but could someone post a picture of one of the boxes Durham Animal Feeds distribute?

I'm trying to figure out if it's going to fit inside my freezer!

Feeding Prize Choice right now as the portions fit very neatly in the freezer but it's quite expensive from [email protected]


----------



## Treacle1

That's great, thanks. I don't suppose anyone knows of any in Lancashire.


----------



## netpetshop

Thanks for sharing the listing of food suppliers.


----------



## hobbs2004

netpetshop said:


> Raw food supplier can have burns dog food as best which is closest to home made food.


Haahahahaha, sorry but that is absolute tosh! Unless of course, you make your homemade food by using up your huge rice stash and your other muesli and just throw in a little bit of meat for good measure. 

Oh and happy spamming in the new year!


----------



## derek hunter

try these guys
petsyoulove.co.uk

looks good site not complete yet


----------



## rkd78

found two more sites

Clearday Pets - Congratulations which covers the merseyside area.

Cymraeg Blaidd Pet Food - Natural feeding and BARF diet for cats and dogs in Wales covers north and mid wales only ( LL,CH,SY postalcodes)

hopes this helps some people


----------



## alyssa_liss

found these today on facebook

frozen meat for dogs which offers you the flexibility to choose : Pets Pantry Frozen Meats

seem quiet reasonable and deliver to lots of places .

just trying to find out % in meat


----------



## dvnbiker

looks interesting, would be interested to see where in the south west they deliver as I am in south devon and what they charge.


----------



## alyssa_liss

if you go on the facebook page Pets Pantry Tripe Suppliers (Barf Diet)

you will be able to ask them , they have been quiet quick in answering


----------



## pogo

All added to the list


----------



## Goblin

Another one for Germany where getting fish is hard/expensive. send-a-fish.de - Fisch online kaufen - Räucherfisch & Frischfisch Shop sells salmon and other heads.


----------



## DirtyGertie

rkd78 said:


> found two more sites
> 
> Clearday Pets - Congratulations which covers the merseyside area.
> 
> *Cymraeg Blaidd Pet Food - Natural feeding and BARF diet for cats and dogs in Wales covers north and mid wales only ( LL,CH,SY postalcodes)*
> 
> hopes this helps some people


Thanks so much for that. Last time I used Raw To Go but Cymraeg Blaidd is only a few miles from where I live so I can go and collect, the cost of the petrol will be much less than delivery charges :thumbup: .

I've emailed and spoken to them on the phone and they are very helpful and friendly.


----------



## rkd78

DirtyGertie said:


> Thanks so much for that. Last time I used Raw To Go but Cymraeg Blaidd is only a few miles from where I live so I can go and collect, the cost of the petrol will be much less than delivery charges :thumbup: .
> 
> I've emailed and spoken to them on the phone and they are very helpful and friendly.


glad it's helped you


----------



## LisaZonda

Long shot...but does anyone know of a supplier in France?


----------



## Dante

Home - Raw2Paw - new DAF supplier based in Weston super Mare, do deliveries on a 4 weekly basis to the South West/Devon and also do courier delivery to the rest of mainland UK.


----------



## babycham2002

Dante said:


> Home - Raw2Paw - new DAF supplier based in Weston super Mare, do deliveries on a 4 weekly basis to the South West/Devon and also do courier delivery to the rest of mainland UK.


thanks very much for posting


----------



## pogo

Dante said:


> Home - Raw2Paw - new DAF supplier based in Weston super Mare, do deliveries on a 4 weekly basis to the South West/Devon and also do courier delivery to the rest of mainland UK.


added thanks


----------



## Camren

Nice sharing.
I think just to point out that the Dog Food Company doesn't deliver to 
London (or at least central London) as I contacted them recently about it.


----------



## Takie

Thanks for sharing those list. Its really helpful.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

is there any that delivery to barnsley south yorkshire ?


----------



## cookiemom

xxxnickixxx said:


> is there any that delivery to barnsley south yorkshire ?


DAF are covering south yorkshire weekly / fortnightly according to their distribution page, if you scroll down past the dates there is a ontact for Barnsley:

Durham Animal Feeds :: DAF Petfood - Distribution


----------



## xxxnickixxx

thanks do they have a min order ?



cookiemom said:


> DAF are covering south yorkshire weekly / fortnightly according to their distribution page, if you scroll down past the dates there is a ontact for Barnsley:
> 
> Durham Animal Feeds :: DAF Petfood - Distribution


----------



## babycham2002

xxxnickixxx said:


> thanks do they have a min order ?


I think its 50 quid but if you ask nicely and say you dont have much room they may do it


----------



## Dante

xxxnickixxx said:


> is there any that delivery to barnsley south yorkshire ?


You could try Raw to Go or Raw2Paw who do countrywide courier delivery if the other option isn't possible - they also supply DAF produce.


----------



## xxxnickixxx

bulmer dog food

as anyone heard of this site ? 
the prices look good


----------



## pogo

xxxnickixxx said:


> bulmer dog food
> 
> as anyone heard of this site ?
> the prices look good


Not heard of them but added to the list anyway thanks!


----------



## Kc Mac

xxxnickixxx said:


> bulmer dog food
> 
> as anyone heard of this site ?
> the prices look good


Yep forgot about Bulmer 

They were recommended to me by someone I met at a dog show. They said the prices and quality were good  but I don't fall into their delivery area


----------



## SLB

I've been told of a place called Millers (don't know where) but they're a butchers that do minces like DAF but sausage like.. but from what I've been told it's quite expensive.. just thought I'd mention it so you can look for it and put it on here - I can't find it though..


----------



## xxxnickixxx

Kc Mac said:


> Yep forgot about Bulmer
> 
> They were recommended to me by someone I met at a dog show. They said the prices and quality were good  but I don't fall into their delivery area


it says they deliver to yorkshire but im not sure if they deliver to barnsley so i think im best contacting them


----------



## Anne Royle

Wow thanks for the list, thanks for taking time to write it, great source of information. 

Really appreciate it. 

Anne


----------



## Halifu

Competitively priced,
Shame they don't deliver we're down south.


----------



## Kamie

We use Wolf Tucker fresh raw food, it's delivered frozen nationwide. They also offer lot's of advice for any problems you may have with your dog, give them a try!:001_smile:


----------



## L/C

Just tried the Pets Pantry links and neither of them exist anymore. I've had a google and can't see any others for them so maybe they should be removed?


----------



## pogo

removed thanks!


----------



## muse08

TPMS Animal feeds deliveries in midlands,west country and south wales once a week.

TPMS Animal Feeds - Green Tripe


----------



## cinnamontoast

Kc Mac said:


> Yep forgot about Bulmer
> 
> They were recommended to me by someone I met at a dog show. They said the prices and quality were good  but I don't fall into their delivery area


Ooh, I do! Think I need to work on getting the OH to agree to a massive freezer in the shed.


----------



## sharpeicross

Can I just ask, and please don't shoot me, I've had a quick look through, but my area seems to be lacking, either that or I'm going blind, or I'm to stupid to see what's before my eyes.

I live right down is Sussex, is there anyone in my area who could recommend a good supplier?

Ta


----------



## pogo

sharpeicross said:


> Can I just ask, and please don't shoot me, I've had a quick look through, but my area seems to be lacking, either that or I'm going blind, or I'm to stupid to see what's before my eyes.
> 
> I live right down is Sussex, is there anyone in my area who could recommend a good supplier?
> 
> Ta


Unfortunately some places seem to lack in companies that deliver to them, but i'm sure there will be someone who will that isn't on the list!


----------



## Halifu

There's a company in eltham called the mobile pet food company, they stock various minced meats, tripe etc.mite be worth a try.
Also heard of a company in the sitingbourne area Called dave's dogy's dinners they stock daff products and may deliver.
All I can think of


----------



## Kc Mac

sharpeicross said:


> Can I just ask, and please don't shoot me, I've had a quick look through, but my area seems to be lacking, either that or I'm going blind, or I'm to stupid to see what's before my eyes.
> 
> I live right down is Sussex, is there anyone in my area who could recommend a good supplier?
> 
> Ta


Raw to Go use a courier so I would expect you could get an order from there 

More expensively Honeys (was Darlings) and Natural Instinct also courier out.

Have you contacted Scott at The Dog Food Company? He seems to cover a massive area. He originally told me I was out of area until found someone 5 mins away he delivers to (our postcodes are totally different and in different counties  ) so when I pointed this out he started delivering to me 

I would expect others courier out too, its worth looking and asking the question


----------



## sharpeicross

Kc Mac said:


> Raw to Go use a courier so I would expect you could get an order from there
> 
> More expensively Honeys (was Darlings) and Natural Instinct also courier out.
> 
> Have you contacted Scott at The Dog Food Company? He seems to cover a massive area. He originally told me I was out of area until found someone 5 mins away he delivers to (our postcodes are totally different and in different counties  ) so when I pointed this out he started delivering to me
> 
> I would expect others courier out too, its worth looking and asking the question


Many thanks, I will have to start making some phone calls


----------



## LouJ69

For anyone in southern Ireland who is looking for a supplier, this one is really good Food For Pets BARF Diet Products, Natural Dog & Cat Food
They charge 7.50 for delivery by courier, but orders over 80 is free delivery, so i usually do a big order and make sure it's over 80 
They stock a good range of Natures Menu & Prize Choice & I have to say that since I've discovered them, I've never looked back! Saved me a lot of money as I was buying everything in butchers up until then. 
They are very helpful and have even delivered food to me personally on days that courier deliveries aren't available! Definitely recommend them for anyone feeding raw in Ireland :thumbup1:


----------



## Leanne77

Just looking through this list (as i've now found my supplier has moved the goal posts and now deliver in bulk and I dont need that amount) and come across Bulmers. They are only 18 miles away from me so think I might pay them a visit. Anybody used them yet?


----------



## Leanne77

Oh, here is another supplier people might have seen at Crufts:
Pet Food | Pet Foods Raw Dog Food, Cat Food & Pet Health Supplements


----------



## pogo

All added to the list


----------



## wee man

alyssa_liss said:


> does any one know how much delivery is from landywoods , i sent them an email but no reply


Re Landywoods; I have used this company for a couple of years and they have been very reliable, their quality is also very good and they deliver into West Sussex, PO20 area. I always order monthly by email and get replys, try this contact; [email protected] Delivery with vat is £6.60

I live in West Sussex. There is a supplier of raw food near Chichester, "Warrior Feeds" 07866 153 669, Their prices are very good and a weekly delivery if needed with no delivery charge. Their food supply comes from Bulmers Feeds. Their service is excellent !!


----------



## hjswinter

Thanks for providing this. I have been using Albion meat products but their prices seem to have doubled recently so have been looking for another supplier. I am so pleased there are other companies to try. I must have the worlds only Labrador with a sensitive stomach. I found out after a year of having her that she is severely allergic to all commercial dog food so discovering a raw food diet has been such a relief.


----------



## Fluffymum

Thank you for supplying this list, it's very helpful.

I'd like to go with raw feeding for our 4 cats and when we get our dog but my concerns are:

. We have a small freezer
. Can you buy a pack from these companies with everything they need so meat, veg? As some of the sites I've looked at have lots of meat shown but no packs or vegetable on the list?

I have difficulty making meals and preparing things anyway as I get in a muddle and have slight memory problems both due to medical problems so am wondering If it would be better for me to just go with high quality dry food but raw feeding is so compelling and natural I don't want to give up just because the choice is overwhelming and I can work out which of each to buy etc.

I'm about to order in some dry food but would much rather spend the money on a pack of raw diet as long as I know it's enough/right diet etc for my cats

Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## pogo

I don't feed veg ever!

I just feed a boneless meal for breaky, boney meal for tea and once a week swap a boneless breaky for a big meal of offal. I also don't do set menus just pull out whatever i feel like from the freezer.


----------



## Fluffymum

Would you mind telling me your menu? Where do you get your meat?
We tried it with our first dog and he had loose stools and was fussy over it which was fine as he had just started but it was costing too much but i suppose cheaper than quality dry food; I was thinking of getting fish 4 dogs dry kibble so is probably cheaper than that, just need to get the rest of my head round it and freezer space is an issue

I didn't think they needed veg but aret they supposed to get vitamins from the digested food in the digestive tracts of animals they eat? Do you give vitamins or is this literally coming from the meat/bones/offal etc (sorry to sound closed minded and naive but I did have a little Arguement with the vet when he Said bones are bad and just to stick with dry foods :-D he'd never heard of barf and did that 'sounds like you're talking about regurgitating your food and offering to your pet' sort of look

Just got off phone to the dog food company and they are based nearby in Ipswich, each item is per pound I'm not sure how much I'd need but there's a nice mix there and £5 delivery, I think il have to get a new freezer cheaply


----------



## totallypets

I started by getting a whole chicken and portioning it up. I now also get tripe mince and beef mince from the local pet shop at 55p per lb. I also get basics frozen chicken - a mix of wings, drumsticks and whole legs generally - from Tesco or Sainsburys which are £1.60 per kilo

I tend to give one mince meal and one chicken meal a day although I count chicken breast as mince. I also get bones and trimmings from one butcher for free or 50p at another butcher. 

I don't have a big freezer, have now given one drawer over to dog stuff and the rest for us humans! I have just started adding in kidney, a small amount mixed with mince as she doesn't like it by it's self. Liver to try next.


----------



## pogo

Fluffymum said:


> Would you mind telling me your menu? Where do you get your meat?
> We tried it with our first dog and he had loose stools and was fussy over it which was fine as he had just started but it was costing too much but i suppose cheaper than quality dry food; I was thinking of getting fish 4 dogs dry kibble so is probably cheaper than that, just need to get the rest of my head round it and freezer space is an issue
> 
> I didn't think they needed veg but aret they supposed to get vitamins from the digested food in the digestive tracts of animals they eat? Do you give vitamins or is this literally coming from the meat/bones/offal etc (sorry to sound closed minded and naive but I did have a little Arguement with the vet when he Said bones are bad and just to stick with dry foods :-D he'd never heard of barf and did that 'sounds like you're talking about regurgitating your food and offering to your pet' sort of look
> 
> Just got off phone to the dog food company and they are based nearby in Ipswich, each item is per pound I'm not sure how much I'd need but there's a nice mix there and £5 delivery, I think il have to get a new freezer cheaply


I buy in bulk from durham animal feeds, and then got the stuff the butcher saves me.

I don't have a menu, but as an idea over a week the boys may have:

Pigs head
whole rabbit
ribs
chicken wings/carcasses etc
turkey necks
etc etc

and for boneless meals:
tripe
mince
meat chunks

and the liver, kidney, lung etc as a mix from the butchers again for offal

To start with it's best to start with chicken, chicken backs/carcasses as they need the bone to begin with.

Have a look at Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats for starting out


----------



## babycham2002

Fluffymum said:


> Would you mind telling me your menu? Where do you get your meat?
> We tried it with our first dog and he had loose stools and was fussy over it which was fine as he had just started but it was costing too much but i suppose cheaper than quality dry food; I was thinking of getting fish 4 dogs dry kibble so is probably cheaper than that, just need to get the rest of my head round it and freezer space is an issue
> 
> I didn't think they needed veg but aret they supposed to get vitamins from the digested food in the digestive tracts of animals they eat? Do you give vitamins or is this literally coming from the meat/bones/offal etc (sorry to sound closed minded and naive but I did have a little Arguement with the vet when he Said bones are bad and just to stick with dry foods :-D he'd never heard of barf and did that 'sounds like you're talking about regurgitating your food and offering to your pet' sort of look
> 
> Just got off phone to the dog food company and they are based nearby in Ipswich, each item is per pound I'm not sure how much I'd need but there's a nice mix there and £5 delivery, I think il have to get a new freezer cheaply


scott at the dog food company is my supplier too.
To give you an idea, my four dogs eat just under a kg of meat each per day
a normal order for me off of scott looks something like this

15kg chicken carcasses (staple food for my big dog)
15kg chicken necks(staple food for my little dog)
16lb tripe mince
10lb lamb and tripe mix
6-10lb raw meaty bones - they are usally lamb and I ask for smaller bones for my little dogs, the big one is sensitive to lamb
4lb heart
4lb liver
and then maybe a couple of lbs of another random mince just for some variety although only half my dogs eat rabbit

I buy my kidney in morrisons, trotters for the golden retriever too.
p
the order above usually lasts me two months, with the additional bits that I get from morrisons, the butchers, chinese food store etc

With regards to vitamins and minerals, meat bones and offal is stacked full of them, offal in a high ratio hence the lesser amount
green tripe is the unwashed stomachs intestines etc of ruminants and is packed full of vitamins as well as good flora for the gut

I feed my four for less than it would cost me to feed them a high quality dry

Best of luck

Vicki


----------



## Fluffymum

babycham2002 said:


> scott at the dog food company is my supplier too.
> To give you an idea, my four dogs eat just under a kg of meat each per day
> a normal order for me off of scott looks something like this
> 
> 15kg chicken carcasses (staple food for my big dog)
> 15kg chicken necks(staple food for my little dog)
> 16lb tripe mince
> 10lb lamb and tripe mix
> 6-10lb raw meaty bones - they are usally lamb and I ask for smaller bones for my little dogs, the big one is sensitive to lamb
> 4lb heart
> 4lb liver
> and then maybe a couple of lbs of another random mince just for some variety although only half my dogs eat rabbit
> 
> I buy my kidney in morrisons, trotters for the golden retriever too.
> p
> the order above usually lasts me two months, with the additional bits that I get from morrisons, the butchers, chinese food store etc
> 
> With regards to vitamins and minerals, meat bones and offal is stacked full of them, offal in a high ratio hence the lesser amount
> green tripe is the unwashed stomachs intestines etc of ruminants and is packed full of vitamins as well as good flora for the gut
> 
> I feed my four for less than it would cost me to feed them a high quality dry
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> Vicki


Thank you everyone, I have a much better idea now, Vicki if you don't mind would you tell me how much you usually spend on your list above? I'm hoping I can buy for the dog and the 4 cats too from the same guy althogh they are super fussy and struggle with a bit of mince.
Oh and im buying a new freezer too, dedication there lol!


----------



## krisken81

Well thanks for such nice list with food suppliers ! I wasn't aware there are so many !


----------



## wee man

"Warrior Feeds" RAW MEAT. West Sussex, near Chichester, local weekly free delivery, good service. 07866 153 669


----------



## Halifu

The Dog Food company.
Well I'm surprised this bloke is still going.
We've used him for the last 6 months and all he's managed to do is mess us about
Never delivered what we ordered, never answerd the phone / email, so you don't know if he's going to deliver or not,or what he's going to deliver??:confused5:
Generally know business sense at all.
Left us high & dry this month not even turned up "NODDY"
We will Never use him again:frown2:
Had to drive up to London again to stock up.
We've now been in touch with Landiwoods who will deliver to us in Kent and seem much more professional ie customer care etc.
Slightly more expensive, but worth it as peace of mind that the food we order for our boys will actually turn up On Time & what we ordered.
It's been nothing but stress dealing with Scott, we've only been feeding raw to our dogs for 6 months which has been a slight stress to get it all right for them both, without having to worry about what he's going to deliver,last month he just left 20kg of minced chicken and bone outside no beef,lamb,turkey or bones that were ordered.:incazzato:
NEVER AGAIN 
Rant over.


----------



## Lyceum

wee man said:


> "Warrior Feeds" RAW MEAT. West Sussex, near Chichester, local weekly free delivery, good service. 07866 153 669


Website?

Can't find em on google


----------



## wee man

Lyceum said:


> Website?
> 
> Can't find em on google


Maybe no web page but I have supplied the phone number 07866 153 669, give them a call if your local to this area !! 
I will be ordering again from Warrior Feeds again for next week and Landywoods too.


----------



## niki

Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but I've not been on in aaaages (I did do a quick search though) but does anyone why Durham Animal Feeds have discontinued the chicken necks?? I use lincs pets who are supplied by DAF and Hayley tells me they've stopped doing them?? I did ask her why but I'm just awaiting a reply.... 

Lu-lu loves her chicken necks - so do I, its one of the few things I can trust her with to eat on her own without me having to hold them! 

I'm currently trying to find another supplier who delivers to my area and ringing round local butchers to see if they can get me any! 

Thanks


----------



## pogo

I don't know they told me they were out of stock last time


----------



## cookiemom

Mobile Pet foods carry a range of branded and own minces, chicken carcass and some bones, supply to London and South East, not used them myself but heard good reports about them, also the delivery charge is very reasonable:

Mobile Pet Foods Ltd > Frozen Food


----------



## Lyceum

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried Basils?


----------



## Shenty

Halifu said:


> The Dog Food company.
> Well I'm surprised this bloke is still going.
> We've used him for the last 6 months and all he's managed to do is mess us about
> Never delivered what we ordered, never answerd the phone / email, so you don't know if he's going to deliver or not,or what he's going to deliver??:confused5:
> Generally know business sense at all.
> Left us high & dry this month not even turned up "NODDY"
> We will Never use him again:frown2:
> Had to drive up to London again to stock up.
> We've now been in touch with Landiwoods who will deliver to us in Kent and seem much more professional ie customer care etc.
> Slightly more expensive, but worth it as peace of mind that the food we order for our boys will actually turn up On Time & what we ordered.
> It's been nothing but stress dealing with Scott, we've only been feeding raw to our dogs for 6 months which has been a slight stress to get it all right for them both, without having to worry about what he's going to deliver,last month he just left 20kg of minced chicken and bone outside no beef,lamb,turkey or bones that were ordered.:incazzato:
> NEVER AGAIN
> Rant over.


Your not alone - we have been ordering from Scott since August last year and my biggest gripe with The Dog Food Company is communication. Been let down really bad last month and this month where we just could not get hold of the guy -no replays to our emails, texts and phone -went straight to voicemail, and we left 3 voicemails. Never got back back to us, then I managed to get him on the phone and said he would get back to us and never did - we ended up having to go to the supermarket and get chickens to see our two dogs through until he could get to us :mad2:

We were on a monthly delivery, now it looks like its changed and he hasn't even let us know so we ordered enought to last 4weeks now we are running out of food and it looks like he will be late again. We told him on the phone (after trying 5 times) that he's mucking us about and we didn't even get a sorry! And we place big orders with him

Wish people would realise how much hassle it causes when they muck people about. All he needs to do is get a bit of business sense - I've spoken to so many people who have gotten fed up of him and they've gone to someone else, and I'm now looking to do the same

It's a shame as its good quality food, and a good price, and I'm all for going with the small businesses, but with smaller businesses you normally get better customer service :mad2:

I am fed up with wondering if and when we well get our order now. How do people who run businesses like this stay in business?!?


----------



## Halifu

Yep got fed up with Scott messing us about.
We tried Landywoods, MUCH better.
The quality is as good if not better than Scott's,
The order was complete,they confirmed that they had received the order and had it all In stock,delivered to us in Kent.
Altogether totally hassle free & much more organised.
Would happily recomend


----------



## hjswinter

Ive used Albion meat products several times now and they have been very reliable.


----------



## fogy

Hi
wondered if anyone can help? I would love to feed my dog a raw food diet but a bit confused how u no what amounts to feed etc. is it best to ask a vet?
Cus certain dogs require certain nutrition 

Thanks


----------



## pogo

Nope vets no nothing about nutrition and will tell you stupid things like raw will kill your dog 

Best site to get started with is Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats


----------



## cookiemom

Just found these guys in Toddington, Gloustershire, they are catering butchers and they do free local delivery (30 mile radius) on orders of £50, nice looking stuff, they will deliver by Parcel Force further afield, am waiting to get a price but think it will be too much for me.

Fresh meat pet food - Cheltenham - Gloucestershire - Martins Meats - Martins Meats


----------



## pogo

cookiemom said:


> Just found these guys in Toddington, Gloustershire, they are catering butchers and they do free local delivery (30 mile radius) on orders of £50, nice looking stuff, they will deliver by Parcel Force further afield, am waiting to get a price but think it will be too much for me.
> 
> Fresh meat pet food - Cheltenham - Gloucestershire - Martins Meats - Martins Meats


added thanks


----------



## DirtyGertie

You might want to remove *Cymrag blaidd pets - http://cymraegblaidd.com/ - delivery in north and mid wales* from the list. Probably wont affect many people because of where they are but I was delighted to find they were a reasonably short drive from me and fetched a supply earlier this year. Now I want to restock their website has disappeared, phone goes to 1571 answering service and emails are being bounced back.

As they were no longer appearing on DAF's distributor list I rang DAF who confirmed they had closed down. Looks like I've got to go back to Raw To Go and paying the courier delivery price of £9+ .


----------



## pogo

Thanks removed it


----------



## CrazyCloud

Great list! I have been feeding my Dalmation with same old stuff, He&#8217;s lucky , Now I can get him a variety of food.


----------



## CrunchieMac

Does anyone know of a supplier that will deliver to Scotland at all? I tried thedogfoodcompany and Fife Animal feeds but neither have replied to my emails.


----------



## Leanne77

I have found a company called Springfield Poultry. They supply free range and organic human chicken/turkey but also do a pet mince, chicken feet, chicken necks, gizzards and hearts which may be of interest to some people. Free delivery over £55.

Organic Chicken & Turkey | Free Range Chicken & Turkey Online | Springfield Poutlry, Herefordshire


----------



## pogo

added thanks


----------



## ryanr

Does anyone know of any suppliers in Manchester/Greater Manchester. I'm starting feeding raw but don't have a dedicated freezer (yet), so unable to make bulk orders or pay expensive delivery prices, and supermarket prices are working out expensive! I'd just prefer to visit somewhere to collect my orders.

I've come accross goody4paws a DAF distributer in Manchester, which seems good but the variety listed on the website seems to be lacking a bit.


----------



## DirtyGertie

ryanr said:


> Does anyone know of any suppliers in Manchester/Greater Manchester. I'm starting feeding raw but don't have a dedicated freezer (yet), so unable to make bulk orders or pay expensive delivery prices, and supermarket prices are working out expensive! I'd just prefer to visit somewhere to collect my orders.
> 
> I've come accross goody4paws a DAF distributer in Manchester, which seems good but the variety listed on the website seems to be lacking a bit.


Do you have a [email protected] near you? They stock some frozen raw food, I think it's Prize Choice, I'm nowhere near one so not sure what varieties they stock. Also some smaller independent pet shops stock frozen raw food.

But the varieties that Goody4paws stock will keep you going for a couple of months. At the rate you should introduce new meats then, say weeks 1-2 - chicken, then they have six further varieties which, if introduced at the rate of one new variety a week will take you up to 8 weeks. Maybe by that time you will have got a freezer. Many members have got second hand ones from the likes of Gumtree etc.

Can't help with any suppliers in your area, I think if there were any they'd probably be on this list.


----------



## ryanr

Hi DirtyGertie , goody4paws got back to me last night and said they have more in stock than stated on the website. Like oily fish, venison etc. so might not need to change supplier when she's on more food. I was more concerned at the lack of pieces/chunks as it seems to be mostly minces, which I'd like to avoid as much as possible due to the lack of teeth cleaning, I'll try and get more info when I place my order. As you advised a couple of days ago ill be sticking with chicken for a couple of weeks to see if her itching stops, their chicken carcass' are 750g for 75p which is her RDA which could work out quite cheap, I could alternate with carcases and leg quarters so its not just all bone. They seem really friendly, and they're open until 9pm which is an extra bonus! Shall place a chicken carcass order and hope it fits in the limited freezer space, otherwise friends and family might have to accomodate lol 

I got some frozen tripe from [email protected] a few weeks ago, they had some chicken/beef mince too but no chunks or whole pieces, I think the prices were similar to that of tesco/asda so I didn't buy anything else. I don't really know of many pet shops, we had a few nearby but over time they shut down, ill keep a look out though and do some research.

I'll set up some freezer alerts on gumtree, no idea where one will go though!


----------



## Krisannrio

New raw food supplier in the Wirral/Merseryside area.

Home - . :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow

NHD, they are pick up only and based in Royston, DAF stuff.
NHDNaturallyHealthyDogs - Home


----------



## Frankthewonderhound

I went to DAF this morning as its 2mins away and I wanted an mooch about, I wasn't sure if it was possible to just pop in as it were but just want to say I was very impressed with the whole operation of the place, I only went for a few treats and some raw meaty bones but came away with a box of chicken mince or meal whatever you call it as well as a 5kg bag of rmb's.

Bones were 6 quid and the chicken box was a tenner, the bone bits are brill, some are massive and think I'm going to give a guy at work some for his husky as she's fussy and only eats "chicken breast" from bloody Iceland freezer shop for gods sake! The chicken....well, I initially thought it'd do for a few meals change from his TOTW kibble every now n then, however, got it to the freezer opened the box and there were 20 450g bags of this mince chicken, that'll do my boy for nearly 3weeks, that's if he didn't eat any rmb's in that time either! 

I worked it out compared to the 48 quid my tast of the wild cost and it's not far off being the same price, I'm a bit unsure what to do now as to keep him on both kibble through the week and raw fri to mon, also it's convenient to pop round the corner to pick it up, plus he'd be eating raw all the time which I kind of wanted but picked the TOTW kibble as a convenient alternative to raw when I have to work. 

Anyway, not an informative post as such just wanted to let you know they're nice people who know their stuff, not that we don't of course


----------



## pogo

updates thanks


----------



## xxxnickixxx

any that deliver to Barnsley south yorkshire x


----------



## kevatpl

New place covering Scotland - www.muddypawz.co.uk


----------



## pogo

kevatpl said:


> New place covering Scotland - www.muddypawz.co.uk


added thanks!


----------



## hutch6

I can do folk a favour if they need it.

I generally head up to the poultry suppliers on a wednesday evening and pick up a few boxes of chicken carcasses. The carcasses are 50p per Kilo.

If anybody can't get up to Nidderdale during office hours I'd be willing to get you a supply and bring it back to my gaff for you to pick up that night. I am in the Bradford/Leeds area.


----------



## ChipStone

My dog loves some other foods in the list and its workout well for my dog. Here you have mentioned some other new foods for dogs. Ill surely try for those foods.


----------



## Kaynine

Another supplier of raw dog food for those of you who live in the Manchester area is Nixon's Farm Shop in Heald Green. Just bought my first batch of raw for Fergus (minced chicked, minced beef and breast of lamb), which cost me about £15. It comes ready frozen in blocks of about 2" to 3" square and packed flat in polythene, which makes in easy to store. It is a joy to watch him clear his bowl! He gets the raw in the morning and some biscuits at tea time (grain free). I reckon it will cost me about £5.50 per month to feed Fergus the raw food which I think is very reasonable.


----------



## alyssa_liss

Kaynine said:


> Another supplier of raw dog food for those of you who live in the Manchester area is Nixon's Farm Shop in Heald Green. Just bought my first batch of raw for Fergus (minced chicked, minced beef and breast of lamb), which cost me about £15. It comes ready frozen in blocks of about 2" to 3" square and packed flat in polythene, which makes in easy to store. It is a joy to watch him clear his bowl! He gets the raw in the morning and some biscuits at tea time (grain free). I reckon it will cost me about £5.50 per month to feed Fergus the raw food which I think is very reasonable.


i get my dogs RAW fromm nixons , i buy loads as i have a massive chest freezer and it lasts me ages


----------



## Izzysmummy

alyssa_liss said:


> i get my dogs RAW fromm nixons , i buy loads as i have a massive chest freezer and it lasts me ages


What sort of stuff do they have? The website doesnt say much about the pet RAW food ! We're looking to change Izzy to RAW, hopefully once this next bag of food has finished and this place is pretty close to us!


----------



## alyssa_liss

if you wait a minute ill take a picture if i can figure out how to put in on here lol


----------



## alyssa_liss

thats some mince blocks on the left and a bag of chicken carcasses on the right


----------



## Izzysmummy

That looks great! And very reasonable price!

I see you bought some chicken carcases but they werent on the list so do they do extras if you ask them? Just wondering for things like chicken necks, green tripe etc.

Thanks!


----------



## alyssa_liss

Izzysmummy said:


> That looks great! And very reasonable price!
> 
> I see you bought some chicken carcases but they werent on the list so do they do extras if you ask them? Just wondering for things like chicken necks, green tripe etc.
> 
> Thanks!


ive never asked for anything extra , its just what happens to be in the freezer
s at the time . staff are very friendly though so you could always ring up and ask them.

they have bones bagged up into different sizes/prices .


----------



## Kaynine

The folks who run the place are actually the farmer and his family. The site is great to visit if you have children. They have a pets corner with guinea pigs and rabbits and a large aviary full of budgies, cockatiels and love birds etc. They also stock loads of other pet supplies such as dog food and biscuits, hay, shavings, bird food etc. As the previous poster says they always have the packs of minced chicken, minced beef and lamb breast, the other stuff appears when it is available.


----------



## Dave Hume

I have reservations about raw food diets for several reasons, firstly I absolutely respect the motivations behind trying it but: 1. there is no scientific basis at all that gives it any advantage over 'good' complete foods and it's no good saying everything else is processed as it's no more processed than a BARF supplier taking cuttings from dis-regarded human food chain carcass's.
2. BARF often refer back to the dogs ancestoral diet, well I'm afraid there's a lot of conjecture there and whilst BARF can be positive for young dogs and middle year maintenance, it's not and never could be attuned to senior requirements. As many of our treasured dogs are growng older along with us, something that would not often happen in the wild, senior simply rarely happens as such the differing nutritional balances required of different life stages is a nightmare to manage, it's not simple in the first instance and often a lot more expensive. 3. Finally The dog is an omnivore with a natural preference for meat but the dogs digestive system is a far more complex and successful system than say, the cat. A dog left to it's own devices that may be forced to eat roots and vegetation has a system that 'can' synthesize protien from a variety of sources, thats for a good reason. Cats for example can't hence they often seek their own takeaways. 
BARF is based I fear on their adherence that dog was a wolf, again to a degree being questioned in some academic circles as apart from DNA which only proves so much there's no conclusive cast iron link.


----------



## Goblin

Dave Hume said:


> 1. there is no scientific basis at all that gives it any advantage over 'good' complete foods and it's no good saying everything else is processed as it's no more processed than a BARF supplier taking cuttings from dis-regarded human food chain carcass's.


So cooking and rendering isn't processing and doesn't change the structure of food? Adding excessive processed carbohydrates which even the food nutrient profiles have no requirement listing is an advantage? Lippert & Sapy did a statistical report which showed home made diets (not necessarily raw) added approx 3 years to the life of a dog when compared with commercial food. They were not looking at diet specifically so cannot be accused of bias. How about a pet food's white paper on The Biologically Appropriate Food Concept and the Dietary Needs of Dogs and Cats



> 2. BARF often refer back to the dogs ancestoral diet, well I'm afraid there's a lot of conjecture there and whilst BARF can be positive for young dogs and middle year maintenance, it's not and never could be attuned to senior requirements.


What differences are there then? Take humans as a very poor example. Do older people suddenly need different food or do they need the correct food? Same goes for puppy food. I would also recommend you talk to those raw feeders who have had senior dogs which have seemed to be positively transformed when changed to raw feeding when it comes to quality of life.



> 3. Finally The dog is an omnivore with a natural preference for meat but the dogs digestive system is a far more complex and successful system than say, the cat.


Show anatomically where a dog is not a carnivore starting at the mouth. True they can survive on vegetation but it is not optimal. One term sometimes used is a hypercarnivore where up to 70% of diet should be meat. They can thrive on meat but not on vegetation alone. Do you realize there have been issues with taurine levels for some breeds where they have been unable to manufacture enough from the food source (scientific studies available) leading to problems including heart issues. Taurine is not available from land based plants as far as I am aware.



> BARF is based I fear on their adherence that dog was a wolf, again to a degree being questioned in some academic circles as apart from DNA which only proves so much there's no conclusive cast iron link.


Raw feeding is based on the biology of a dog. Again, start at the mouth and list changes which show they are not primarily meat eaters.

Couple of things to point out to close, many people here feed Prey Model where the vegetable content is even less than BARF proponents. You'll find many have studied available information on dog nutrition prior to starting raw and even after starting continue to investigate. Quite a few have been feeding raw for years. Finally don't you think that if people couldn't see benefits they would continue to do so. Nobody on this forum recommends raw without researching it which also includes looking at the pros and cons.

If you wish to actually go into more detail I would recommend starting a new thread as this is about raw food suppliers for those who see advantages in feeding this method.


----------



## wee man

Hi everyone,

I have just discovered another supplier in the Staffordshire area , I have never tried them their prices look reasonable but there is a delivery charge (looks like bulk orders would be best); "Manifold Valley Meats" Staffordshire. There is a website and phone number. to add to the ever growing list of raw meat suppliers.


----------



## kateh8888

Thanks for this


----------



## pogo

wee man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just discovered another supplier in the Staffordshire area , I have never tried them their prices look reasonable but there is a delivery charge (looks like bulk orders would be best); "Manifold Valley Meats" Staffordshire. There is a website and phone number. to add to the ever growing list of raw meat suppliers.


added thanks


----------



## Kc Mac

wee man said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just discovered another supplier in the Staffordshire area , I have never tried them their prices look reasonable but there is a delivery charge (looks like bulk orders would be best); "Manifold Valley Meats" Staffordshire. There is a website and phone number. to add to the ever growing list of raw meat suppliers.


Thanks for this 

I will be placing an order with them in a few weeks as their range is good and mostly fab prices 

Also they have some amazing photos on their pages


----------



## SLB

If anyone is on FB and within the Midlands area (to be clarified) Check out

Log in | Facebook

Trying to set up a route in the Midlands area so MVM can deliver to the Midland folk


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the dogdiner one. Will be ordering with them very soon! DAF supplied and saves on delievery as I can go and pick it up


----------



## pogo

SLB said:


> If anyone is on FB and within the Midlands area (to be clarified) Check out
> 
> Log in | Facebook
> 
> Trying to set up a route in the Midlands area so MVM can deliver to the Midland folk


added this extra bit thanks


----------



## raga223

I'm giving "Bravo Balance Dog Food" to my dog..


----------



## Kc Mac

SLB said:


> If anyone is on FB and within the Midlands area (to be clarified) Check out
> 
> Log in | Facebook
> 
> Trying to set up a route in the Midlands area so MVM can deliver to the Midland folk


Their FB page is excellent and they are trying hard to work with people to keep prices down :thumbsup:

They are diverting off the Hereford to Gloucester route to deliver to me   I'm quite a diversion but ordering so much it is worth their while as we'll as keeping my delivery costs down 

DavesDoggieDinners have brilliant and helpful customer service, even if they don't deliver to me :thumbsup:


----------



## holly1

DAF link is broken


----------



## pogo

now fixed :devil:


----------



## Pindonkey

2 more suppliers in ireland,

Biologically Appropriate Raw Food Dogs,BARF,Natural Dog Food,Nutrition

Dogs First | Expert advice on feeding dogs fresh food


----------



## pogo

Pindonkey said:


> 2 more suppliers in ireland,
> 
> Biologically Appropriate Raw Food Dogs,BARF,Natural Dog Food,Nutrition
> 
> Dogs First | Expert advice on feeding dogs fresh food


thanks will add them


----------



## Terr

Anyone know a DAF supplier who might deliver to London? I don't know how often I can brave the early morning trip to Smithfield Market. Place is HECTIC.


----------



## BessieDog

Kc Mac said:


> Their FB page is excellent and they are trying hard to work with people to keep prices down :thumbsup:
> 
> They are diverting off the Hereford to Gloucester route to deliver to me   I'm quite a diversion but ordering so much it is worth their while as we'll as keeping my delivery costs down
> 
> DavesDoggieDinners have brilliant and helpful customer service, even if they don't deliver to me :thumbsup:


MVM's Facebook page is growing fast. They're delivering to me in Essex on Friday, and are setting up delivery routes wherever there are sufficient customers to put orders in . I don't know what the quality of the meat is yet (although the very helpful lady at MVM assured me she'd give it to her children!) but the pictures look good and the prices aren't extortionate.


----------



## Newfinch

Does anybody know of anywhere in the Vale of Glamorgan?


----------



## rigsby1967

holly1 said:


> DAF link is broken





pogo said:


> now fixed :devil:


I still can't get into Daf website, anyone else still having problems with it?


----------



## pogo

rigsby1967 said:


> I still can't get into Daf website, anyone else still having problems with it?


Works fine for me?


----------



## rigsby1967

pogo said:


> Works fine for me?


Thanks pogo. Just managed to get on now


----------



## Lexiedhb

Found these guys recently- only chicken tho

They Love It Dog Food


----------



## Loui661

Hi there, we will be starting a new BARF and raw supply company in Scotland, starting in West fife, Central belt and Forth Valley but expanding where there is demand. Only at market research stage and setting up suppliers etc. but feel free to come over to our facebook page and please answer our market questionnaire. We are West Fife Raw Feeds

Thanks
Louise


----------



## pogo

list updated thanks


----------



## K9Rescue

Hi, great thread, thank you! Looking for a DAF supplier (or supplier of their price range) that will deliver to Bedford quickly ... am not finding it easily - anyone able to help?

Thanks


----------



## DirtyGertie

K9Rescue said:


> Hi, great thread, thank you! Looking for a DAF supplier (or supplier of their price range) that will deliver to Bedford quickly ... am not finding it easily - anyone able to help?
> 
> Thanks


Have you rung DAF and asked them which of their suppliers will deliver/courier to your area.

Raw2Paw (who are in Weston Super Mare) were able to courier to me in north Wales.


----------



## laurahair

Does anyone know what % bone is in the minces from They Love It? It doesn't say on the website, just says it is made from fresh raw meaty bones and meat trimmings. (I have emailed them, but thought it was worth asking here too)


----------



## wee man

Hi, I have another found supplier for the *South coast only *though. Free delivery 2 weekly. Lovely meat and a selection of meaty bones, (not the square blocks) which have all the nice juices squeezed out. No minimum order. A website with good response but no phone number!
Just placed my second order. *Team Ilbrey K9 Partners.* [email protected]


----------



## Sarahferret

wee man said:


> Hi, I have another found supplier for the *South coast only *though. Free delivery 2 weekly. Lovely meat and a selection of meaty bones, (not the square blocks) which have all the nice juices squeezed out. No minimum order. A website with good response but no phone number!
> Just placed my second order. *Team Ilbrey K9 Partners.* [email protected]


That looks like great stuff! Have you had the tripe and the ox cheek? Is it chunks or mince?
Will definitely give them a whirl when I have room in my freezer, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## pogo

wee man said:


> Hi, I have another found supplier for the *South coast only *though. Free delivery 2 weekly. Lovely meat and a selection of meaty bones, (not the square blocks) which have all the nice juices squeezed out. No minimum order. A website with good response but no phone number!
> Just placed my second order. *Team Ilbrey K9 Partners.* [email protected]


added thanks


----------



## Nicki85

Another to add to the list...

Pets Plus at Henry Street Garden Centre,*Arborfield, Reading, RG2 9JY is now stocking Manifolds meat, Natural Instinct and prize choice. They have a couple of big freezers so a selection from each range... very friendly shop so I suspect they would be happy to order in as required  Haven't seen their Manifold selection yet as they have only just got it in!


----------



## pogo

Nicki85 said:


> Another to add to the list...
> 
> Pets Plus at Henry Street Garden Centre,*Arborfield, Reading, RG2 9JY is now stocking Manifolds meat, Natural Instinct and prize choice. They have a couple of big freezers so a selection from each range... very friendly shop so I suspect they would be happy to order in as required  Haven't seen their Manifold selection yet as they have only just got it in!


added thanks


----------



## wee man

I have tried the ox cheak and lamb mince and the lamb ribs, all lovely quality and devoured by the dogs in seconds ! I am sure the tripe will be as good. NOT CHUNKS just mince.


----------



## WorkingSheepDogs

still looking at options for Scotland - as in the northern half. I wish DAF delivered up here but they dont. 

Berriewood certainly do and were very good to deal with and Im impressed with the products. Ive had their BARF and premium minces and also a box of RMB's. The RMB's are fab and a great price. I prefer the premium mince as its easier to handle due to how its packaged. im just not sure about the bone content in their minces

Anyone know when West Fife will be staring to sell?


----------



## DirtyGertie

WorkingSheepDogs said:


> still looking at options for Scotland - as in the northern half. I wish DAF delivered up here but they dont.
> 
> Berriewood certainly do and were very good to deal with and Im impressed with the products. Ive had their BARF and premium minces and also a box of RMB's. The RMB's are fab and a great price. I prefer the premium mince as its easier to handle due to how its packaged. im just not sure about the bone content in their minces
> 
> Anyone know when West Fife will be staring to sell?


Referring back to your other thread, did you actually ask Berriewoods about the bone content of the minces that you've had from them?

With their Berriewood BARF products they clearly state



> When feeding the BARF diet we advise you to give your dog a natural raw bone three times a week or as required.


and with their Berriewood range they state



> Product Information
> Coursely minced from whole cuts of meat


so I would say their bone content is minimal to nil, unless they can tell you otherwise.

If you are feeding RMBs as well as their minces, then you can ensure you get the bone content right by poop watching. As mentioned on the other thread, it's not an exact percentage that you have to stick to. The 10% is a guideline, you give your dog what it needs and a good way to get it right is poop watch.

Is West Fife the DAF distributor Fife Animal Feeds? If so there is a phone number on DAF's website for them under "Our Stores".

ETA: Are you in Fife? I don't know Scotland but according to DAF's website they appear to deliver to KY - Fife in their own vans.


----------



## madaboutgreys

What a terrific resource this list is. We recently switched our boy Robbie to Natural Instinct and he's doing very well on it. Very useful to have a reference for the alternatives though, if he gets bored.


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy

The only raw supplier any owner needs is a supermarket or a butcher!! All meat is then of human grade, and you know it is rather than just being told it is. You can pick up what ever you want, when you want. It isn't minced up, which means it hasn't had anything you might not know about added, and meat on bone actually cleans a dogs teeth, which mince doesn't.... Not to mention, because of the surface area of mince it carries lots more bacteria than a lump of meat.

Most of the meat I buy for my lot comes from Tesco or Asda when I buy my shopping. But my butcher of choice orders me in boxes of chicken carcasses (10kg for £2.50), turkey necks, ox and lamb hearts.... And gives me all the meat that has been sat in the freezer too long, or has gone a little off colour so he can't sell, for free. Perfect!!

All my clan have been fed this way for years, we don't do anything comercial, and that includes the raw commercial diets.


----------



## Sarahferret

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> The only raw supplier any owner needs is a supermarket or a butcher!! All meat is then of human grade, and you know it is rather than just being told it is. You can pick up what ever you want, when you want. It isn't minced up, which means it hasn't had anything you might not know about added, and meat on bone actually cleans a dogs teeth, which mince doesn't.... Not to mention, because of the surface area of mince it carries lots more bacteria than a lump of meat.
> 
> Most of the meat I buy for my lot comes from Tesco or Asda when I buy my shopping. But my butcher of choice orders me in boxes of chicken carcasses (10kg for £2.50), turkey necks, ox and lamb hearts.... And gives me all the meat that has been sat in the freezer too long, or has gone a little off colour so he can't sell, for free. Perfect!!
> 
> All my clan have been fed this way for years, we don't do anything comercial, and that includes the raw commercial diets.


That's great in theory, but I have spent months trying to track down a butcher near me where I can get stuff at a reasonable price. I can't seem to locate any that actually do much butchering so there are no 'scraps'. When I have enqired about things I'd want, it would all need to be ordered in, and with prices like £3.50 per kg for pig heart, £9 for an ox heart etc it is far from economical.


----------



## SLB

Oh to be rich. I bought two rump steaks and 4 chicken steaks for a tenner last night from Tesco (for us) and I begrudged paying that amount! I can feed my two raw fed dogs on £31 a month from MVM, they only get the minced tripe and liver the rest is chicken carcasses, hare and rabbit - whilst it isn't much variety - it'll suit them fine and the price suits me fine.


----------



## laurahair

having done the rounds of all my local butchers and supermarkets I would not be able to feed raw without the "commercial" raw suppliers. Minces might not be ideal but surely with the addition of some bones and offal (chicken necks and wings here, then liver and kidney) it is still much better than even the very best wet or dry food?

Still no reply from theyloveit regarding the approx % of bone in their minces, I have a DAF order for this month but may get a small tli just to try out and see for myself. Tess has been eating prize choice minces the last few days and they state up to 4% bone content which seems to be more than enough for her, I suspect she is one of those dogs that needs less than the 10% guide (just as there are some who need more than that). 

DAF have been extremely swift with replying to my enquiries, and have kept me fully updated as to my order status. All good so far.


----------



## Goldstar

Sarahferret said:


> That's great in theory, but I have spent months trying to track down a butcher near me where I can get stuff at a reasonable price. I can't seem to locate any that actually do much butchering so there are no 'scraps'. When I have enqired about things I'd want, it would all need to be ordered in, and with prices like *£3.50 per kg for pig heart, £9 for an ox heart etc it is far from economical.*


That IS expensive. I get my pig and ox heart from Morrisons and it costs between 70p-£1 for 500g. With only having one small dog myself it works out very cheap for me to buy her food from in store butchers.

I guess with a large dog or a few dogs it would work out expensive, unless of course you have a good butcher.


----------



## DirtyGertie

Freya'n'Sassy said:


> The only raw supplier any owner needs is a supermarket or a butcher!! All meat is then of human grade, and you know it is rather than just being told it is. You can pick up what ever you want, when you want. It isn't minced up, which means it hasn't had anything you might not know about added, and meat on bone actually cleans a dogs teeth, which mince doesn't.... Not to mention, because of the surface area of mince it carries lots more bacteria than a lump of meat.
> 
> Most of the meat I buy for my lot comes from Tesco or Asda when I buy my shopping. But my butcher of choice orders me in boxes of chicken carcasses (10kg for £2.50), turkey necks, ox and lamb hearts.... And gives me all the meat that has been sat in the freezer too long, or has gone a little off colour so he can't sell, for free. Perfect!!
> 
> All my clan have been fed this way for years, we don't do anything comercial, and that includes the raw commercial diets.





Sarahferret said:


> That's great in theory, but I have spent months trying to track down a butcher near me where I can get stuff at a reasonable price. I can't seem to locate any that actually do much butchering so there are no 'scraps'. When I have enqired about things I'd want, it would all need to be ordered in, and with prices like £3.50 per kg for pig heart, £9 for an ox heart etc it is far from economical.


I'm in a similar situation to Sarah. Living fairly rural we only have a Co-op, Iceland and one expensive butcher who doesn't have much varieity. I managed to pick up a pack of pig's kidney in the Co-op today priced at £1.99 per kg (I don't know if that's a good price or not) and they also had some lamb's liver which I think was about £4 per kg - first time I've seen either in there as there isn't a butcher counter just pre-packed stuff.

I had some lamb's liver on an Asda delivery recently which was £2.20 per kg but they hadn't got the pig's liver at £1 per kg so doubled up on my lamb's liver, no kidney of any kind available at Asda.

I can't get to any other supermarket, they're all 50 - 60 miles away.

The butcher only has lamb hearts, three small ones cost me £1 and I think they came to 290g. When I asked for lamb ribs they only did Salt Marsh lamb, which I did buy but found it made Poppy drink a lot more so it must have been quite salty. They don't do any "scraps" because everything is used up in their sausages and burgers.

So for me the raw suppliers are really the only way I can do raw feeding for Poppy but I limit minces to no more than 50% of her diet and just keep my fingers crossed that I can pick up some reduced meat in the Co-op or Iceland.


----------



## patterdalelass

Im in the same boat as DirtyGertie.I live in rural area.I have the Co-op near to where i work and they only do prepacked.I was amazed to see pigs liver this christmas,the first time ive seen it there.I think i bought nearly all the stock!!
Ive looked up Morrisons and my nearest is about 20miles away so i may plan an expedition there one day.


----------



## Goblin

As buying consumers who should be able to influence the direction of suppliers have people thought of pushing those companies who do only minces for the ability to buy the same as chunks?


----------



## babycham2002

Goblin said:


> As buying consumers who should be able to influence the direction of suppliers have people thought of pushing those companies who do only minces for the ability to buy the same as chunks?


That is a really good idea

What benefit would say chunked tripe have over minced tripe?


----------



## DirtyGertie

Goblin said:


> As buying consumers who should be able to influence the direction of suppliers have people thought of pushing those companies who do only minces for the ability to buy the same as chunks?


The supplier I use sells DAF minces and on checking their website I see they now sell more chunks than when I did my last order. They do heart, liver, kidney, beef, tripe, salmon, and chicken chunks plus whole hearts. The liver and kidney chunks are quite a bit cheaper than I paid at the supermarket, and the whole hearts are cheaper than my butcher. The chicken chunks are pretty good at £4.40 for 2kg and that's something I just can't get at a reasonable price anywhere. Strange that the chicken chunks don't seem to be on DAF's website, but doesn't worry me as DAF don't deliver to my area. The DAF supplier I used prior to my present one doesn't have this much variety.

Something to bear in mind for my next order. I only had the tripe and salmon chunks on my last order. I wish I'd got more room for another order but wont be needing anything for a few months yet .


----------



## DirtyGertie

babycham2002 said:


> That is a really good idea
> 
> What benefit would say chunked tripe have over minced tripe?


Doesn't smell quite as much  plus they come in quite big chunks so something for pupster to have a good chew on. Mind you, I do cut them up for Poppy as she's not much of a chewer, prefers to suck things in and swallow


----------



## Sarahferret

Goblin said:


> As buying consumers who should be able to influence the direction of suppliers have people thought of pushing those companies who do only minces for the ability to buy the same as chunks?


I have asked MVM if they'll do chunks, they seem willing to discuss it, but I think more people need to ask for them before they'll add them to their normal list.


----------



## Goldstar

patterdalelass said:


> Im in the same boat as DirtyGertie.I live in rural area.I have the Co-op near to where i work and they only do prepacked.I was amazed to see pigs liver this christmas,the first time ive seen it there.I think i bought nearly all the stock!!
> Ive looked up Morrisons and my nearest is about 20miles away so i may plan an expedition there one day.


You should take a trip there and stock up on a months worth of food 

I usually get Lucky's food fortnightly but got a months worth last week and managed to fit it into one freezer drawer. Only one thing I'm missing is beef heart, Morrisons haven't had it in this past week so as soon as I see it I'm making sure I buy a few packs just in case.

Co-op is very expensive for meat. They do have a few bargains if you visit half hour before they close. I got 8 chicken drumsticks and 4 thighs for 1.99 a while back, decent quality chicken too.


----------



## laurahair

Just updating as I got a reply from theyloveit-their chicken minces are approx 20% bone. Which unfortunately is way too much for Tess  but they have great bulk prices so might be good for others to know.


----------



## Dimebagsdoll

Hi. this is Becky from Raw2Paw in Weston super Mare. Could you possibly change our details on this list? We cover the south west, south east, midlands and south wales areas on our van but now offer delivery to all of the mainland uk using the courier


----------



## pogo

Dimebagsdoll said:


> Hi. this is Becky from Raw2Paw in Weston super Mare. Could you possibly change our details on this list? We cover the south west, south east, midlands and south wales areas on our van but now offer delivery to all of the mainland uk using the courier


changed for you!


----------



## Izzysmummy

Goldstar said:


> You should take a trip there and stock up on a months worth of food
> 
> I usually get Lucky's food fortnightly but got a months worth last week and managed to fit it into one freezer drawer. Only one thing I'm missing is beef heart, Morrisons haven't had it in this past week so as soon as I see it I'm making sure I buy a few packs just in case.
> 
> Co-op is very expensive for meat. They do have a few bargains if you visit half hour before they close. I got 8 chicken drumsticks and 4 thighs for 1.99 a while back, decent quality chicken too.


Hi, just thought I'd let you know that tesco have beef heart on offer at the moment!


----------



## Dimebagsdoll

Thank you


----------



## cinnamontoast

Anyone use this lot?
They Love It Dog Food


----------



## pogo

updated


----------



## Gemmaa

I might be missing it on here, but Essex Raw4Paws are distributors of MVM stuff.


----------



## babycham2002

cinammontoast said:


> Anyone use this lot?
> They Love It Dog Food


never heard of them till now

I do love the humour on their website


----------



## Izzysmummy

Hi,

Just to mention that clearday pets has now changed to cleardayrawfeeds

Home - Clearday Raw Feeds

They are MVM suppliers. Delivery around the Manchester, Lancashire, Cheshire area £3-5. I think routes are currently being set up with monthly runs.

We ordered from them last time and got very good service, evening delivery and when you order the stock is reserved so you know what you're getting.


----------



## pogo

updated


----------



## Rawisbest

Sorry, haven't looked through all the comments but I use
Dundee Pet Foods- deliver to about 75% Scotland- I have a FB group with price list and photos- it's not my business but I'm a very satisfied customer.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/123841794438749/

Also phone number is in my signature below.


----------



## pogo

Rawisbest said:


> Sorry, haven't looked through all the comments but I use
> Dundee Pet Foods- deliver to about 75% Scotland- I have a FB group with price list and photos- it's not my business but I'm a very satisfied customer.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/123841794438749/
> 
> Also phone number is in my signature below.


added thanks


----------



## Dogpal

Raw food seems to suit some dogs but don't forget it will be deficient in certain nutrients so needs supplementing. I've added Hokamix to a raw diet for the last 18 months and my eldest dog has had a new lease of life.


----------



## Rawisbest

Dogpal said:


> Raw food seems to suit some dogs but don't forget it will be deficient in certain nutrients so needs supplementing. I've added Hokamix to a raw diet for the last 18 months and my eldest dog has had a new lease of life.


I totally disagree- if you feed muscle meat, tripe, bone, offal (especially liver), eggs and oily fish then all minerals and vitamins are covered.

Why do you think it's deficient and what do you think is lacking?


----------



## pogo

Rawisbest said:


> I totally disagree- if you feed muscle meat, tripe, bone, offal (especially liver), eggs and oily fish then all minerals and vitamins are covered.
> 
> Why do you think it's deficient and what do you think is lacking?


i think it's spam trying to sell stuff


----------



## Rawisbest

This is a LONG LONG read but take it from me, a raw diet done right does NOT need supplementing- a waste of money. All vitamins and minerals are covered.

Raw Food - all the vitamins dogs need

PART ONE

Raw Food - all the vitamins dogs need

Dogs who are carnivores, obtain ALL of the vitamins, minerals, fatty acids amino acids they need from a raw diet of animal source. Below are just a few examples of where you will find such nutrients. The country you live in and the availability of certain food will vary depending upon season and where you live. Please remember that organs such as liver and kidneys are only necessary in very small amounts and should ideally not exceed 5% of the diet (weekly, monthly, however you choose to do it) It is important to vary the diet and also to provide some of it fresh. The raw diet was designed for carnivores by an expert called Mother Nature whose history is as long as evolution unlike the so called Complete diets whose formulas are ever-changing in an effort to be 'all your dog will ever need'.

Starting with a brief look at vitamins FAT SOLUBLE VITAMINS - A, D, E and K VITAMIN A - Diets poor in animal fats and products decrease vitamin A bioavailability by limiting absorption and utilization Vitamin A is formed from yellow carotene and is found in such foods as egg yolk, fish roe, liver and kidney, this vitamin is necessary for the growth and general well being of young animals in particular, in excess it could affect growth and bone development. Low vitamin A may lead to reduced bone mass. Butter, liver and egg yolk contain at least 0.15mgs of retinoids per 1.75 - 70z (50-198g) VITAMIN D - While there are both plant and animal derived sources of vitamin D, only animal sources are cholesterol-based and can be converted in the body to its fully active form, natural or D3. Animal products constitute the bulk source of vitamin D that occurs naturally from salt water fish such as herring, salmon sardines and fish liver oil, vitamin D is also derived from egg yolk, veal beef and butter. VITAMIN E - vitamin E helps develop muscle and process fat. Vitamin E is a fat soluble vitamin found in food s of animal origin such as red meat, organs such as heart pancreas and liver and egg yolk,

Raw eggs provide a full spectrum of vitamin E and selenium. For a 50 pound dog an egg, complete with shell, every 3 days is enough. A free range organic egg contains approximately 1mg of tocopherol and 0.1mg of gamma tocopherol VITAMIN K -technically not a vitamin K2 is found in organs such a liver, organic egg yolk and fish. WATER SOLUBLE VITAMINS all B-complex vitamins need to be consumed together as one B vitamin alone is ineffectual, B-complex are also known as coenzymes or cofactors. A coenzyme is a substance necessary for the action of enzymes CHOLINE -By definition choline is not a vitamin but it is often seen as a member of the B complex, choline is an essential nutrient which must be obtained from the diet. Without choline, many fat-based nutrients and waste products could not pass in and out of cells.

The organic egg yolk is the richest known source of choline, other good sources include beef liver, beef and fish such as salmon and cod. This essential nutrient is found in typically fat high foods for a reason. A deficiency of choline leads to the inability to synthesise fat as well induce DNA damage and cell death [apoptosis] in peripheral lymphocytes

BIOTIN - is a water soluble component of the B-complex which is found in all living tissue. Biotin is necessary for maintaining a healthy coat and skin, sebaceous glands and nails as well as nerves, growth, bone, digestion, muscle function and fetal development. Biotin assists in the metabolism of protein and fats, especially unsaturated fats and is found in offal such a tripe, salmon, and meat such as pork, with egg yolk and beef liver being especially rich sources

FOLATE - Vitamin B9 is an obsolete name for folic acid [folicin, folate] The term folic acid and folate are often used interchangeably. Folate usually refers to forms found in the body and food whilst folic acid usually refers to the form found in supplements and fortified processed food. Foods rich in folate are liver, kidney, tripe, egg yolk and in smaller amounts meat (rabbit has a similar amount of folate to B12) Folicin deficiency is associated with poor growth, abnormal structure of hyaline cartilage and retarded ossification. THIAMIN Vitamin B1 - Thiamin is essential for growth and normal functioning of the digestive system, nerves, muscle, skin and heart, where it is stored in very small amounts. Thiamin is also required for enzymes involved in glucose metabolism. Thiamin is found in meat, egg yolk, organs, heart etc with pork being one of the best sources.

RIBOFLAVIN Vitamin B3 - Riboflavin is essential for cellular energy production, metabolism of protein and fat, growth, antibody and red cell formation as well as contributing to the overall health of the coat and organs such as the eyes and skin Heart, kidneys and liver are especially rich sources of riboflavin, it is also present in fish, egg yolk and meat. Riboflavin deficiency is rarely found in isolation but rather in conjunction with deficiencies of other water soluble B-complex vitamins

NIACIN Vitamin B3 - Niacin is important for energy production, joint function, range of motion, increased muscle strength and endurance. Niacin promotes growth, proper functioning of the nervous system, maintenance of healthy skin, tongue and digestive system. Also in the form of NAD or NADP, niacin converts proteins and fats into usable energy Niacin is especially found in abundance in red meat [tongue is a very good source] as well as poultry and fish

PANTOTHENIC ACID Vitamin B5 - a substance which enhances or is necessary for the action of enzymes, Pantothenic acid assists in the release of energy from fats, protein and carbs. Pantothenic acids aids in the utilization of some vitamins, stimulates growth and helps with the formation of antibodies, wound healing and drug detoxification Pantothenic acid is found in raw animal products including fish, red meat, liver, egg yolk and chicken, meaty bones etc Despite being widely distributed in food B5 has been described as 'hard to obtain because it is susceptible to destruction by processing, cooking and freezing so it is important to supply a certain amount of fresh food in the raw diet PYRIDOXINE Vitamin B6 - Pyridoxine is involved in over a hundred enzymatic reactions. B6 deficiency will result in a depressed immune system in antibody related and cell-mediated immunity, the numbers of white cells are depleted causing a reduction in quality and quantity of antibodies produced as well as reduced thymic hormone activity The most nutrient dense sources of B6 include chicken, fish, liver [especially calfs liver], pork and eggs with smaller but adequate amounts found in other meat and offal. B6 is needed for the production of the essential amino acid tryptophan. Substantial amounts of B6 can be lost through processing and cooking [60-95%] around 38% from freezing, so again the inclusion of a certain amount of fresh food in the raw diet is useful COBALAMIN Vitamin B12 - is know as the red vitamin as it is only found in food of animal origin B12 is found in organs, especially kidney, muscle meat, poultry and fish, ox tongue is also a very good source.


----------



## Rawisbest

PART TWO

Liver has long been a treatment for anemia because it is rich in heme iron (the organic iron in animal foods] This type of iron is 5 times more easily absorbed than non-heme iron. Pork liver contains the highest amount of iron

VITAMIN C Ascorbic acid Whilst vitamin C is not an essential vitamin required to be supplied in the diet it is still worth a mention

Vitamin C is a water soluble vitamin. Most animals, including dogs, produce sufficient amounts for their own requirement, the dogs glandular system is different to that of a human, and the raw fed dog makes vitamin C by its liver using trace minerals in its diet. Ascorbic acid is produced in the liver from two sugars, either glucose or galactose which is burnt for energy. Ascorbic acid is necessary for the synthesis of the collagen in connective tissue, which is a protein forming the main tissue that strengthens blood vessels, keeps bones, tendons, ligaments and cartilage strong and connects the organs together. The capillary structure and proper formation of the connective tissue depend on the collagen, in addition it is needed to maintain healthy gum structure and to grow and repair skin and acts as an antioxidant. Vitamin C is involved in the hydroxylation of the amino acid Proline to form hydroxyproline in the synthesis of collagen, which is a protein substance on which the integrity of cellular structure in all fibrous tissues depends. Collagen is produced by bone forming cells during skeletal growth and development, it is the glue that strengthens many parts of the body. Puppies will only begin to produce their own vitamin C once they are eating solid food, until then they will get all they need from the mother as a healthy lactating bitch's glandular system naturally increases production of vitamin C resulting in the milk supply containing 4 times more vitamin C than is in the blood. Animal derived sources of vitamin C include tripe, liver [especially chicken liver], giblets and brain is very rich in vitamin C [poultry necks provide chondroitin which is also used to build and maintain cartilage and collagen tissue in the joints] Ascorbic acid is necessary for the conversion of folic acid into folinic acid [aka citrovorum factor] which is also necessary for nucleic acid synthesis Other roles of ascorbic acid in the body include the biosynthesis of the amino acid carnitine and the catecholamines that regulate the nervous system. It also helps the body to absorb iron and to break down histamine, the inflammatory element of many allergic reactions. Vitamin C increases the synthesis of a natural anti viral substance and stimulates the activity of key immune cells Unless inadequate amounts are synthesised by the liver or there is an unusually high metabolic requirement any supplementation of the diet with vitamin C is unnecessary . Feeding a dog supplemental vitamin C may have a negative affect on the dogs liver and kidneys, it can have the same affect as giving thyroid medication to a dog with a healthy thyroid gland, it can shut the gland down. Anytime the function of a healthy gland it taken over by supplements the gland slowly atrophies. The effect that supplemental vitamin C has is not the same as the effect of the molecular form that the dog produces naturally. The different forms of synthetic vitamin C end up in the dogs kidneys where they change the uric pH while waiting to be discharged from the dogs body, this change in the natural pH within the kidneys puts additional stress on them and can cause many problems, raised concentrations of urinary oxalate can contribute to the formation of calcium oxolate crystals or stones in the urinary tract. Supplementation can interrupt calcium metabolism aggravating skeletal disease. Vitamin A

This information is for the benefit of those new to raw feeding who like to be reassured as to where nutrients are coming from. NEVER EVER supplement Dry Complete Diets unless under the instruction & supervision of a vet. Vitamin A Retinol

Diets poor in animal fats and products decrease vitamin A bioavailability by limiting absorption and utilization. Dogs on a well-balanced raw diet have no way of developing deficiencies of vitamin A, as just one or two meals of beef liver per month will suffice for the supply the dog needs. Vitamin A is formed from yellow carotene and is found in such foods as egg yolk, fish roe, liver, kidney and fat, this vitamin is necessary for the growth and general well being of young animals in particular, in excess it could affect growth and bone development. Low vitamin A may lead to reduced bone mass. Butter, liver and egg yolk contain at least 0.15mgs of retinoids per 1.75 - 70z (50-198g) Vitamin A plays an important role in bone formation and may also help reduce the symptoms of joint discomfort. It is also a potent antioxidant. Carotenoids are better absorbed when ingested as part of a fatty meal, hence eggs and liver etc are excellent sources of carotenoids. These are primarily highly absorbable forms of lutein and its partner zeaxanthin. These cartotenoids accumulate in the back of the eye and appear to protect against macular degeneration. All of the lutein and zeaxanthin in an egg is contained in the yolk. Vitamin A is essential for testicular and ovarian function, embryonic development and differentiation of tissues as well as influencing the production of growth hormone skeletal development, cartilage integrity and development of teeth. Vitamin A is a generic term for a number of related compounds. Retinol, an alcohol and Retinal, an aldehyde are often referred to as preformed vitamin A Retinol, Retinal and Retinoic acid and related compounds are known as retinoids. Retinol can be converted into the body by retinoic acid, the form of vitamin A known to affect gene transcription.


----------



## Rawisbest

PART THREE

Retinol is the most useable forms of vitamin A, ingested in precursor form it is found only in animal fats and organs containing retinyl esters. During the absorption process in the intestines, retinol is incorporated into chylomicrons as the ester form and it is these particles that mediate transport to the liver. Liver cells (hepatocytes) store vitamin A as the ester and when retinol is needed in other tissues it is 'de-esterfied' and released into the blood as alcohol. Retinol then attaches to a serum carrier, retinol binding proetin (RBP) for transport to target tissues such as opsin which forms visual pigment. A binding protein inside the cells, cellular retinoic acid binding protein, serves to store and move retinoic acid intracellularly. Chylomicrons consist of tryglycerides, cholesterol and lipoproteins. They are a package of lipids, a transport vehicle, synthesised in small intestinal epithelial cells and delivered into intestinal lymphatic cells Vitamin A precursors (aka pro-vitamins) such as beta-carotene and other carotenoids from plants can be converted into retinal but not efficiently and only by the help of bile salts that are secreted from the liver when stimulated by a diet that is adequate in fat, so those on a low fat diet will not be able to change beta-carotene into vitamin A. Some individuals are especially at a disadvantage as they may lack the enzymes necessary to do the conversion, medical conditions and drugs can also be a factor. Vitamin A is crucial for proper eye function and is required for the production of rhodopsin, the visual pigment used in low light levels. In vitamin A deficiency mucus-secreting cells are replaced by keratin, leading to xerosis, a pathological dryness of the skin, conjunctiva or mucus membranes.

Vitamin A is necessary for healthy skin and mucus membranes (the cells that line the airways, digestive tract and urinary tract) which are the body's first line of defence against invading microorganisms and toxins, and promotes the immune response by maintaining a number of immune cells from innate and acquired immune systems. Vitamin A deficiency can be considered a nutritionally acquired immunodeficiency disease. A mild deficiency can lead to susceptibility to respiratory disease and mortality from infection. The onset of infection reduces blood retinol levels rapidly. Red blood cells are derived from precursor cells called stem cells which are dependent on retinoids for normal differentiation into red blood cells. Vitamin A facilitates the mobilization of iron from storage sites to the developing red cell for incorporation into hemoglobin, the oxygen carrier in red blood cells. The non-visual functions of vitamin A deficiency are in the immunological function, reproduction, and embryonic development of vertebrates as evidenced by impaired growth, susceptibility to infection and birth defects, particularly neuronal, in those receiving suboptimal vitamin A in the diet.

Carnivores can detoxify vitamin A but humans and herbivores cannot.

Hypervitaminosis _What was discovered as "vitamin A" almost 100 years ago has later turned out to be the chemical retinol (and a whole family of closely related chemicals that easily are transformed into retinol in the body), which is naturally occurring in almost all kinds of food. The primary sources are liver and eggs, but also all other kinds of organ meat and fat contain fairly large amounts. Vitamin A accumulates in the liver where its primary use is. It plays a major role in digestion and in many different aspects of the metabolism, including also the function of the retina (hence the name). Because of the accumulated storage in the liver, our dogs can live without vitamin A for several weeks at a time Dogs' handle excess vitamin A because they are evolved as carnivores with access to sources of vitamin A that are very concentrated: the liver of other animals. ...doubling or tripling or quadrupling the intake of vitamin A does not cause any danger. We need to get to at least 25-50 times a normal level before we will see any negative effect in our dogs. For a golden retriever, we would need to reach 165,000 IU per day over several months in order to observe any problems... Sources of vitamin that could be a concern

Food source: IU Vitamin A per gram in the food: Possibly dangerous amounts for a golden retriever eating this food daily for 2 months: Beef liver 550 300 g (=2/3 lb) Cod liver oil 600 275 g (= 10 oz.) Seal liver 450 367 g Halibut liver oil 30,000 5.5 g (= one spoonful!) Southern Elephant Seal liver 1,160 142 g Arctic Huskies liver 10,570 16 g Arctic Bearded Seal liver 12,000-14,000 12-14 g (=1/2 oz.) Polar bear liver 24,000-35,000 5-7 g (= a finger-joint-size piece!)

Stedman's medical Directory further says this, specifically about dogs: "Vitamin A is one of the two vitamins in which oversupplementation can have negative effects. However, we have never seen a case of oversupplementation causing toxicosis, and in dogs, toxicity has been demonstrated only under experimental conditions. Realistically, oversupplementation or toxicity is virtually impossible unless mega-doses are given for long periods of time (months to years)." Generally speaking, the dangerous levels come from the livers of the top arctic predators. The famous examples are the liver from polar bear and from Inuit sled dogs. Polar bear liver contains about 24-35,000 IU per g. So, it takes no more than a single mouthful to reach some very dangerous levels... Cod liver oil (which is a traditional source of vitamins A and D) contains 600 IU per g - which means you have to get the dog to drink a large cup per day of it in order to achieve any poisoning... Halibut liver oil tops the list with about 30,000 IU per g! 500 times as much as Cod liver oil. That would be something to worry about: a spoonful could be dangerous if given daily for a couple of months. As always, when we attempt something unnatural, we need to justify it. "More of a good thing" is not better than "just enough of that good thing". Any deliberate overdosing of vitamin A is irresponsible. Dogs on a well-balanced raw diet have no way of developing deficiencies of vitamin A, as just one or two meals of beef liver per month will suffice for the supply the dog needs. However, as I hope is illustrated by the numbers, a doubling or tripling of the intake of vitamin A is not going to bring anyone in danger. You can feed liver once a week and still add some cod liver oil or other fish oil without any danger - except if you get halibut oil. vitamin A is not dangerous enough to warrant any fear for overdosing with traditional and commonly available supplements, like common fish liver oils. Unless, of course, this oil is artificially fortified with extra vitamin A - or mixed with halibut liver oil! And, because the toxic effects accumulate/average over time, it takes a consistent totally-out-of-balance diet to do real damage. A single meal or two will not do it - unless you feed exclusively polar bear liver... Vitamin D

There is vitamin D3 calciferol from animals and Vitamin 2 ergocalciferol, from plant sterols. Vitamin D3 will be referred to as simply vitamin D

Vitamin D is an anti-rachitic principle thus an absence of this vitamin causes conditions such as Rickets, osteomalacia, scoliosis and spondylopathy. There is an intimate association between the presence of this vitamin and the action of sunlight and the mineral balance in the body. With the help of vitamin D, salts of calcium and phosphorus, instead of being eliminated from the intestinal canal are absorbed into the system and made use of in the calcification of bone (Rachitic= rickety, relating to or suffering from rickets) While there are both plant and animal derived sources of vitamin D, only animal sources are cholesterol-based and can be converted in the body to its fully active form, natural or D3. Animal products constitute the bulk source of vitamin D that occurs naturally from salt water fish such as herring, salmon sardines and fish liver oil, vitamin D is also derived from egg yolk, veal beef and butter. Animal foods that provide vitamin D also tend to be high in cholesterol which acts as a precursor to vitamin D and since cholesterol is a precursor to vitamin D, inhibiting cholesterol will also inhibit the synthesis of vitamin D. Sunlight is required to turn cholesterol into vitamin D, lack of sunlight will undermine the ability to synthesise vitamin D and since vitamin D rich foods are also rich in cholesterol, low cholesterol diets are inherently deficient in vitamin D. Technically the molecular species classified as vitamin D is not really a vitamin because it can be produced by exposure of the skin to sunlight. Vitamin D is essential in regulating absorption and excretion of calcium and phosphorus. This is especially important when the levels of calcium and phosphorus are unbalanced. D3 may also regulate the amount of alkaline phosphatase in the blood and play a role in cell differentiation and immune system regulation. Although typically catagorised as a fat soluble vitamin, vitamin D actually functions more like a hormone. Calcitrol, the most metabolically active form of vitamin D works with the parathyroid hormone (PHT) to maintain proper levels of calcium in the blood. Low levels of calcium in the blood stimulate the secretion of PHT from the parathyroid gland. PHT then stimulates the conversion of inactive forms of vitamin D to calcitrol. Calcitrol acts to increase the intestinal absorption of calcium, increase the resorption of calcium by the kidneys and stimulate the release of calcium from the bone thereby increasing blood calcium levels. Alternatively, when blood levels of calcium are too high, calcitrol decreases the intestinal absorption and stimulates to bones to take up calcium thereby decrease blood calcium levels. When vitamin D remains problematically low, the parathyroid gland becomes overactive, a condition known as hyperparathyroidism. PHT levels rise and blood levels of phosphorus drop. Without adequate phosphorus, bone cannot be properly mineralized, which contributes to defects seen in osteomalacia etc. In addition new bone cells being laid down by the osteoblasts (the cells that create new bone) absorb more water and swell, causing bone pain. Vitamin D is believed to regulate the production of certain calcium-binding proteins that function in the bones and kidneys. Because these binding proteins are dependent on vitamin K an interrelationship between vitamins D and K is likely. (Iron deficiency may also result in decreased vitamin D absorption) Vitamin D3 is produced in the body when sunlight reacts with vitamin D precursors such as cholesterol. Since vitamin D can be endogenously produced by the body and since it is retained for log periods of time in the vertebrate tissue it is hard to determine with precision the minimum amount required for this seco-steroid. The requirement for vitamin D is also known to be dependent on the concentration of calcium and phosphorus in the diet, the physiological stage of development, degree of exposure to the sun and the amount of pigmentation in the skin. The ultraviolet rays from the sun transform vitamin D precursors in the skin to D3 acting as a hormone in the metabolism of calcium and phosphorus. Vitamin D is carried in the blood by vitamin D-binding protein (DBP) DBP is like a savings account for vitamin D. Without DBP vitamin D would be used as soon as it is absorbed and the remainder excreted which is uneconomical as only so much vitamin D can be absorbed in one go, DBP helps prevent vitamin D toxicity by keeping the excess from being delivered to cells until needed. Vitamin D2 [ergocalciferol] from plants has a low affinity for DBP and is 10 times less effective at raising long term vitamin D levels. Due to its low affinity for the DBP it is more likely to result in toxicity than vitamin D3 and according to the President of the vitamin D council, nearly all cases of vitamin D toxicity from pharmacological doses of vitamin D result from consumption of vitamin D2 and therefore D2 synthesised from plant sterols should not be considered a true vitamin D. In some species massive doses of vitamin A will cause bone and growth problems and massive doses of vitamin D will cause kidney problems yet when combined there is no evidence of toxicity at all. Carnivores detoxify vitamin A humans and herbivores do not. Most of the foods which are high in cholesterol and vitamin D are also high in vitamin A so it makes sense to provide these foods in small amounts in the raw diet. Under certain circumstances, the conversion of inactive forms of vitamin D to calcitrol is impaired. For example, diseases that affect the parathyroid gland, liver and/or kidney impair the synthesis of the active form of vitamin D. Blood glucose abnormalities indicate potential diabetes. Disturbances on vitamin D metabolism, a hormone essential in mineral and bone homeostasis will set up condition for diabetes. Vitamin D deficiency impairs insulin synthesis.

The deletion of high level of zinc in the pancreas predisposes to beta cell destruction._


----------



## Rawisbest

PART FOUR

Vitamin E

Tocopherol is Greek for the ability to bear young

Vitamin E is a fat soluble vitamin found in food s of animal origin such as red meat, organs such as heart pancreas and liver and egg yolk, vitamin E helps develop muscle and process fat. It is also necessary for fertility and an absence may cause firstly death and later absorption of developing embryos. Raw or lightly poached eggs provide a full spectrum of vitamin E and selenium. For a 50 pound dog an egg, complete with shell, every 3 days is enough. A free range organic egg contains approximately 1mg of tocopherol and 0.1mg of gamma tocopherol Vitamin E should be consumed in the broader mixed family of tocopherols and tocotrienols. (The vitamin used in most dog foods is in the alpha-tocophero form which is good antioxident benefits but gamma tocopherol is said to be the only form which inhibits the proliferation of cancer cells. It also helps in decreasing the bad prostoglandins and leukotreines which offers anti inflammatory benefits to joint pain. Vitamin E is comprised of 2 groups of molecules, tocopherols and tocotrienols, each with 4 forms. alpha-, beta-, gamma- and delta- tocopherol and alpha-, beta-, gamma, and delta tocotrienol, each form has its own potency and functional use in the body. Vitamin E is an antioxidant which assists in cell respiration. Unlike other fat soluble vitamins it is stored for short peroids and the excess is excreted in the body. Selenium work with vitamin and increases its power. Magnesium needs to be present for vitamin E to be effective. Vitamin E also assists in the reactions of creatine phosphate and adenosine triphosphate. Vitamin E improves blood flow by causing blood vessels to dilate and expand. It is an inhibitor of improper blood coagulation and thus helps prevent blood clots, however unlike chemical blood thinners it does not cause haemorrhage. The most widely accepted biological function of vitamin E is related to its antioxidant activities. Vitamin E is the most effective chain breaking lipid-soluble antioxidant in the biological membrane. It contributes to membrane activity, protecting critical cellular structures against damage from oxygen free radicals. Vitamin E degrades degrades quickly once a bag of dog food has been opened, the vitamin E in frozen food degrades quickly too. Processing and storage can result in losses after one month, as much as 70% for dry food when stored at room temperature and 60% loss of tocopherol from frozen food. Deficiencies of vitamin E include damage to red blood cells, haemolytic anaemia, immunological abnormalities, nutritional muscular dystrophy and damage to nerve and other cells in the body. Linked to rhabdomyolysis in animals such as sled dogs and racehorses in hard work. Should supplementation be necessary, fish oil [NOT fish liver oil] can be used but they do oxidise very easily and therefore add to the 'oxidant stress' on a body. If needed the best type of fish oil supplement should have vitamin E pre-added. Daily intake of fish oil can reduce the plasma concentration of vitamin E to below the normal range. The more polyunsaturated fats, including fish oil, you feed your dog the more vitamin E will be needed.. Less vitamin E is absorbed by the intestines when polyunsaturated fat are present. Rancid polyunsaturated fats destroy vitamin E. Legumes and bens are vitamin E antagonists. The activity of vitamin E can also be reduced by a high nitrate content in food [root vegetables, water or foods for human consumption have nitrates added to preserve their red/pink colour] Cereals and crops such as linseed grown in areas where application of fertilizers rich in sulphates inhibits the absorption of selenium from the soil and animals and livestock fed these foods require extra vitamin E. Vitamin K

Vitamin K2 (Menaquinione) is a fat soluble vitamin which is found in organs such a liver, organic egg yolk and fish meal. Vitamin K2 is synthesise by bacteria in the healthy intestinal tract and absorbed by the body, it is important in the production of the blood clotting agent, Prothrombin, in the conversion of glucose and bone mineralization

The naturally occurring compounds are vitamin K1, Phylloquinone from plant sources and vitamin K2, Menaquinone Newborns have low vitamin K status as it is not easily transported across the placental barrier. Vitamins K1 and K2 are metabolised through the lymphatic system, utilizing pancreatic enzymes and bile acids regulated by the liver. Three vitamin K-dependent proteins have been isolated in bone, Osteocalcin, Matrix Gla Protein (MGP) and Protein S. Osteocalcin (also called bone Gla protein) is a bone-related protein which circulates in the blood, synthesised by osteoblasts (bone forming cells) The synthesis of osteocalcin by osteoblasts is regulated by the active form of vitamin D. The mineral-binding capacity of osteocalcin requires vitamin K-dependent gamma-carboxylation of three glutamic acid residues. Undercarboxylation of osteocalcin adversely affects its ability to bind to bone mineral and increases the risk of fractures etc. The function of osteocalcin is not yet fully clear but it is thought to be related to bone mineralization. MGP has been found in bone, cartilage and soft tissue including blood vessels, the results of animal studies suggest MGP prevents calcification of soft tissue and cartilage while facilitating normal bone growth and development. The vitamin K dependent anticoagulant Protein S is also synthesised by osteoblasts but its role in bone metabolism is unclear although it is known children with inherited protein S deficiency suffer complications related to oncreased blood clotting as we a decreased bone density. Excess supplementary doses of vitamins A and E can antagonise vitamin K absorption. Although allergic reaction is possible there is no known toxicity with vitamin K1 and K2. The same is not true for synthetic Menadione and its derivatives. Menadione also known as vitamin K3 is a synthetic vitamin K which is not fat soluble but instead is water soluble and bypasses the natural pathway of utilization by the body. Menadione has a lengthy list of well documented severe adverse reactions. Some animal food manufacturers omit the word Menadione and instead you may see dimethylprimidinol sulfate or sodium bisulfate which may also be listed as a source of vitamin K activity or vitamin K supplement. Thee are also in some edible chew toys and treats.

Biotin

B Complex is a term used for products containing a mixture of the B vitamins, usually containing Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin. Pantothenic acid and Pyridioxine, along with Choline, Biotin - coenzyme R [once called vitamin H] and Folic acid [once called vitamin B9] BIOTIN [coenzyme R] [Gr.biote, life]

Biotin is a water soluble component of the B-complex which is found in all living tissue

Biotin assists in the metabolism of protein and fats, especially unsaturated fats

Biotin is found in offal such a tripe, salmon, and meat, specially pork, with egg yolk and beef liver being especially rich sources

Biotin is necessary for maintaining a healthy coat and skin, sebaceous glands and nails as well as nerves, growth, bone, digestion, maintenance of blood sugar, muscle function and fetal development.

A deficiency of biotin is associated with foot problems and scaly skin, loss of coat condition and claw diseases. Other signs include skin lesions, dried eye discharge, diarrhoea, decreased litter size and fetal abnormalities. Individuals with disorders of biotin metabolism resulting on functional biotin deficiency may have evidence of impaired immune system function and increased susceptibility to bacterial and fungal infections.

There are several ways that deficiency of the enzyme biotinidase can lead to biotin deficiency

Intestinal absorption is decreased because a lack of biotinidase inhibits the release of biotin from dietary protein, the recycling of biotin bound to protein is impaired and urinary loss of biotin is increased because kidneys rapidly excrete biotin that is not bound to biotinidase.

Gestation can also increase the risk of biotin depletion. The rapidly growing fetus requires biotin for histone biotinylation and synthesis of essential carboxylases, so the biotin requirement may well be increased during gestation. Subclinical biotin deficiency has been shown to cause birth defects and it is suggested to decrease the risk of fetal abnormalities from biotin deficiency ensure adequate biotin intake from a source with a full spectrum of B-complex, including folate and choline prior to and during gestation to prevent neural tube defects (NTD)

Biotin attaches to the active site of enzymes known as carboxylases. The attachment of biotin to another molecule such as protein, is known as biotinylation. Holocarboxylase synthase (HCS) catalyses the biotinylation of apocarboxylases (the inactive form of the enzyme) and of histones.

Histones are simple proteins which contain a high proportion of basic amino acids that bind to DNA and package it into compact structures to form nuclesomes which are integral structural components of chromosomes. The compact packaging of DNA must be relaxed somewhat for DNA replication and transcription to occur.

Modification of histones through the attachment of acetyl or methyl groups (acetylation or methylation) has been shown to affect the structure of histones thereby affecting replication and transcription of DNA. Mounting evidence indicates that biotinylation of histones plays a role in regulating DNA replication and transcription as well as cellular proliferation and other cellular responses.

Biotinidase catalyses the release of biotin from histones and from the peptide products of carboxylase breakdown.

Each carboxylase has an essential metabolic reaction

Acetyl-CoA carboxylase I and II catalyse the binding of bicarbonate to acetyl-CoA to form malonyl-CoA. Malonyl-CoA is a coenzyme required for the synthesis of fatty acids. The former is crucial in cytosolic fatty acid synthesis and the latter function in regulating mitochondrial fatty acid oxidation.


----------



## Rawisbest

PART FIVE

Pyruvate carboxylase is a critical enzyme in glucogeneogenesis, the formation of glucose from other sources other than carbohydrates, such as amino acids (protein)

Methylcrotonyl-CoA carboxylase catalyses an essential step in the catabolism of leucine, an essential amino acid

Propionyl-CoA carboxylase catalyses essential steps in the metabolism of certain amino acids, cholesterol and odd chain fatty acids.

Note an example of an NTD is Spinal Dysraphism = defective fusion, especially of the neural folds in dogs, a congenital myelodysplasia, an abnormal development of the spinal cord and inappropriate term for spina bifida occulta. Associated with B-complex deficiency. Possible mechanisms for deficiency include

Toxic and carcinogenic mycotoxins which contaminate cereal animal feeds (rice, corn soy etc) in amounts too small for chemical detection can inhibit ceramide synthase causing accumulation of bioactive intermediates of sphingolipid metabolism as well as depletion of complex sphingolipids which interferes with the function of some membrane proteins, including folate-binding protein, leading to neural tube defects and other birth defects arising from the neural crest cells. Mycotoxins can interfere with B-complex utilisation and have been implicated in other conditions

Choline

Choline deficiency can lead to many problems including birth defects and poor growth as well as liver and kidney problems By definition choline is not a vitamin but it is often seen as a member of the B complex, choline is an essential nutrient which must be obtained from the diet. Choline also influences the metabolism of vitamin A in animals A choline deficient diet can induce DNA damage and cell death [apoptosis] in peripheral lymphocytes, when circulating in blood it is travelling to areas needing repair. The organic egg yolk is the richest known source of choline, other good sources include beef liver, beef and fish such as salmon and cod. This essential nutrient is found in typically fat high foods for a reason. A deficiency of choline leads to the inability to synthesise fat.

Choline and compounds derived from choline [metabolites] have several vital functions. Choline is important to the digestive tract, adrenal glands, brain, embryonic development, kidneys, liver and cardiovascular, glandular and nervous systems.

Choline is important in the formation of acetylcholine associated with nerve impulse transmission, as well as the regulation of the metabolic process, growth factors and fat metabolism aiding energy production and memory. Choline is important for keeping cholesterol moving in the bloodstream. The majority of choline is found in specialised fat molecules called phospholipids, the most common of which is phosphatidylcholine [fos-fa-ti-dil-ko-len] or lecithin, which is a condensation product of a phosphatidic acid and choline. Phospholipids are instrumental in regulating cellular permeability and are found in exterior membrane of nerve cells. They are also useful in solubilising relatively nonsoluble triglycerides and cholesterols. Lecithin is from Greek lekithos meaning egg yolk = phospholipids that on hydrolysis yield two fatty acid molecules and a molecule each of glycerophosphoric acid and choline. Lecithins are yellowish or brown waxy particles known as myelin forms, found in nervous tissue, especially myelin sheaths, animal cells and in egg yolk Choline is used in the synthesis of phospholipids, phosphatidylcholine, and sphingomyelin which are essential structural components of all cell membranes. Phosphatidylcholine is a required component of VLDL particles and without phosphatidylcholine fat and cholesterol accumulate in the liver. The choline-containing phospholipids, phosphatidylcholine, and sphingomyelin are precursors for the intracellular messenger molecules, diacylglycerol and ceramide. Two other choline metabolites, platelet activating factor {PAF} and sphingophosphorycholine are known as cell-signalling molecules. Fat and cholesterol consumed in the diet are transported to the liver by lipoproteins called chylomicrons. In the liver, fat and cholesterol are packaged into lipoproteins called very low density lipids {VLDL} for transport through the blood to tissue that require them. With out adequate phosphatidylcholine, fat and cholesterol accumulate in the liver, which results in liver and/or muscle damage. Liver damage appears to be the result of increased liver cell death due to the deprivation of choline. Choline deficiency is also associated with spontaneous liver cancer and an increased sensitivity to carcinogenic chemicals, deficiency results in the decreased methylation of DNA resulting in abnormal DNA repair further increasing oxidative stress on the liver, possibly stimulating changes in the programmed death of liver cells contributing to cancer. Studies are ongoing. Choline may be oxidised in the body to form a metabolite called Betaine, which is a source of methyl groups required for methylation reactions. Methyl groups from betaine may be used to convert homocysteine into methionine

Choline deficiency activates the potent cell signalling molecule Protein Kinase C which creates a cascade of effects still being investigated. Kinases are essential cellular signalling molecules in which mutation can lead to diseases including immunodeficiencys, cancers and endocrine disorders, poor growth etc Choline along with Folic acid and Pyridoxine is thought to play a role in reducing neural tube defects (NTD) Lower choline intake is associated with increased risk of NTDs.

Organophosphates and carbamines are nerve toxins which inhibit binding ACG to Ach receptor Cholinesterase - one of a family of enzymes capable of catalysing the hydrolysis of acetylcholine, the acetic ester of choline, and a few other compounds Acetylcholinesterase = a true choline esterase that hydrolyses acetylcholine within the nervous system and at peripheral neuroeffector junctions such as motor end-plates Cholinesterase Inhibitors include two groups of compounds, organophosphates and carbamates which share the same mechanism of action - inhibition of acetylcholinesterase. These nerve toxins are used in flea and tick control preparations such as Frontline etc in sprays and spot on treatments

 these compounds were once very popular fro their potency and prolonged action but their use is declining because their systemic persistence creates a low margin of safety and continued use leads to toxicity

Legume saponins inhibit protein-splitting enzymes and cholinesterase, which not only interferes with the bodys ability to break down food but also increases the toxicity of many drugs, worming agents, parasite sprays, weed killers etc.

Folic Acid

Folicin plays a role in cell division and forming red blood cells in bone marrow, it is also needed to process amino acids and make DNA and help maintain bone health and is beneficial to glands, liver, reproductive system, cardiac health and embryonic development.

Foods rich in folate are liver, kidney, tripe, egg yolk and in smaller amounts meat (rabbit has a similar amount of folate to B12)

Folicin deficiency is associated with poor growth, abnormal structure of hyaline cartilage and retarded ossification.

Folate-coenzymes mediate the transfer of one-carbon units acting as acceptors and donors of one-carbon units in a variety of reactions critical to the metabolism of nucleic acids and amino acids, playing a vital role in DNA metabolism through different pathways.

For example a folate coenzyme is required for the synthesis of methionine, methionine is required for the synthesis of S-adenosylmethione {SAM} SAM is a methyl group [one-carbon unit] donor used in many biological reactions, including methylation of a number of sites within RNA and DNA.

Individuals in the early stage of folate deficiency may not show obvious symptoms but blood levels of homocysteine may increase. Rapidly dividing cells, for example during the early stages of gestation, are most vulnerable to the effects of folate deficiency. Normal embryonic development also relies on other metabolic processes that require folate coenzymes. NTDS normally occur before pregnancy is detected which is why folate deficiency which is another reason why there should always be adequate folate in the diet. Though unlike many human pregnancies canine matings are often planned in advance. Adequate folicin may also help prevent other birth defects including certain heart conditions.

Folic acid and vitamin B12 are two closely related B complex vitamins and together they are necessary for the bone marrow to produce red blood cells, a lack of either can lead to anemia. In some cases it can be as long as four years before anemia is apparent.

A folate deficiency is most often caused by a dietary insufficiency and in addition to some conditions already mentioned can lead to abnormalities in the digestive system, however just like any other vitamin and mineral deficiency, it can be caused/or influenced by existing conditions and medications.

The synthesis of methionine from homocysteine requires a folate coenzyme as well as a vitamin B12-dependant enzyme. A folate deficiency can result in a build up of homocysteine resulting in a risk of heart disease as well as several other chronic diseases.

Folate and B12 converts homocysteine to methionine, an essential amino acid for protein symthesis, homocysteine can build up to become toxic if the necessary nutrient are not present these include, folate, B12, and methyl donors such as choline or betaine.

Toxic and carcinogenic mycotoxins can reduce folate uptake by as much as 50%

Folinic acid is the active form of folic acid which acts as a formyl group carrier in transformylation reactions with folic acid derivatives {pteropterins} in the role of carrier. Folinate is a salt or ester of folinic acid

Thiamine - Vitamin B1

Thiamin is a water soluble B-complex vitamin, all B-complex vitamins need to be consumed together as one B vitamin alone is ineffectual, B-complex are also known as coenzymes or cofactors. A coenzyme is a substance necessary for the action of enzymes Thiamin is found in meat, egg yolk, organs, heart etc with pork being one of the best sources. Thiamin is also synthesised by bacteria. Thiamin is essential for growth and normal functioning of the digestive system, nerves, muscle, skin and heart, where it is stored in very small amounts. Thiamin is also required for enzymes involved in glucose metabolism. Signs of deficiency include muscle weakness, seizures, incoordination, ventroflexion and paralysis of muscle around the eyes. Thiamin deficiency is a clinical syndrome said to be associated with vascular injury and nerve damage caused by thiamin deficiency. The presence of anti-thiamin factors (ATF) in food can also contribute to thiamin deficiency. Certain plants and vegetables contain ATF which react with thiamin, for example cabbage contains an anti nutrient enzyme that splits the thiamin molecule, rendering it nutritionally useless.

Deficiency of thiamin is rare and associated with malnutrition (mal - bad), diets high in carbohydrates, by overheating food, over processed food, Sulfites (chemicals) which interfere with absorption of thiamin or by over feeding certain species of raw fish which has the enzyme thiaminase present which is able to destroy thiamin. Thiaminase does not stay in the body very long, about eight days, and providing the raw diet is sufficient in thiamin (B1) feeding fish such as mackerel, herring and tuna which have thiaminase in small amounts, such as once a week is not usually a problem in healthy dogs. Fish which does not contain thiaminase include cod, salmon, trout and sardines etc [see Fish in Barf section] Thiaminase is also found in the faeces of ruminants such as sheep

Riboflavin - Viatmin B2

Riboflavin is essential for cellular energy production, metabolism of protein and fat, growth, antibody and red cell formation as well as contributing to the overall health of the coat and organs such as the eyes and skin Heart, kidneys and liver are especially rich sources of riboflavin, it is also present in fish egg yolk and meat. Riboflavin deficiency is rarely found in isolation but rather in conjunction with deficiencies of other water soluble B-complex vitamins


----------



## Rawisbest

LAST PART!

The high amounts of riboflavin in the heart is due to the hearts dependence on aerobic energy production Riboflavin deficiencies have been associated with oxidative stress, for example, whilst the precise cause of preeclampsia - eclampsia are not fully understood, decreased intracellular levels of flavocoenzymes could cause mitochondrial dysfunction, increasing oxidative stress and interfere with nitric oxide release and thus blood vessel dilation, all of which have been associated with preeclampsia. Trials have shown supplementation does not prevent the condition Riboflavin deficiency impairs iron absorption, increases intestinal loss of iron and/or impairs iron utilization for synthesis of hemoglobin Riboflavins coenzymes are involved in numerous metabolic pathways Coenzymes derived from riboflavin are called flavocoenzymes and enzymes that use flavocoenzymes are called flavoproteins. Flavoproteins are used throughout the body, especially in locations where oxygen based energy production is needed, such as the heart and skeletal muscle. Riboflavin is a cofactor for the enzyme glutathione reductase that reduces the oxidized form of glutathione back to its original version Riboflavin is a constituent of the flavoprotein-hydrogen-transporting enzymes concerned with energy metabolism derived from oxidation-reduction [redox] reactions processes involving the transfer of electrons. When active in the bodies energy production, riboflavin is primarily found as an integral component of the coenzymes Flavin Adenine Dinucleotide [FAD and Flavin Mononucleoride [FMN], in these forms it can attach to protein enzymes allowing oxygen based energy production. FAD is part of the electron transport [respiratory] chain, central to energy production The conversion of FAD and FMN is impaired in hypothyroidism and adrenal insufficiency Severe riboflavin deficiency can decrease the conversion of tryptophan, which requires the FAD-dependent enzyme kynurenine] increasing the risk of niacin deficiency, another FAD-dependent enzyme is methylene tetrahydofolate [MTHFR] which plays an important role in maintaining the specific folate coenzyme required to form methionine from homocysteine

Niacin - Vitamin B3

In the early 1900's a disease characterised by cracked scaly, discoloured skin and digestive problems ws eventually digestive problems was eventually connected to cornmeal based diets, with niacin being recognised a the missing nutrient, further it was found that niacin cannot be released from such food if other certain cofactors are absent Niacin is a name used interchangeably that can refer to several different forms of vitamin B3, such as nicotinic acid and nicotinamide

Niacin is important for energy production, joint function, range of motion, increased muscle strength and endurance. Niacin promotes growth, proper functioning of the nervous system, maintenance of healthy skin, tongue and digestive system. Also in the form of NAD or NADP, niacin converts proteins and fats into usable energy Niacin is especially found in abundance in red meat [tongue is a very good source] as well as poultry and fish

The dogs body can produce its own niacin providing it is accompanied by other B vitamins, especially thiamin, riboflavin and pyridoxine, needed for the conversion of tryptophan, an essential amino acid which must be obtained from the diet, however tryptophan deficiency is unlikely in a diet containing quality protein from an animal source Niacin also plays a role in helping to stabilise blood sugar Signs of deficiency include digestive problems, genetic damage, skin infections and general weakness Known side effects from supplemental niacinamide include GI complaints, glucose intolerance and liver damage

Pantothenic Acid - Vitamin B6

Pantothenic acid - Vitamin B5 (not B6) Pantothenic acid is one of several B complex vitamins which are coenzymes, a substance which enhances or is necessary for the action of enzymes, coenzymes are of smaller molecular size than the enzymes themselves.

Pantothenic acid is a water soluble vitamin which requires the presence of B12, Folate and Biotin for its synthesis Pantothenic acid assists in the release of energy from fats, protein and carbs. Pantothenic acids aids in the utilization of some vitamins, stimulates growth and helps with the formation of antibodies, wound healing and drug detoxification Pantothenic acid is found in raw animal products including fish, red meat, liver, egg yolk and chicken, meaty bones etc Despite being widely distributed in food B5 has been described as 'hard to obtain because it is susceptible to destruction by processing, cooking and freezing so it is important to supply a certain amount of fresh food in the raw diet Conditions associated with pantothenic acid deficiency include spinal nerve damage associated with degeneration of the myelin sheath and pronounced failure of cartilage growth which can lead to arthritic conditions. B5, B1 and B2 deficiencies lead to reduced antibody response, decreased white cell response and atrophy of the thymus and lymph tissue Coenzyme A (CoA) is a coenzyme containing pantothenic aid, adenosine, 3-phosphate, 5-pyrophosphate and cysteamine which is involved in the transfer of acyl groups such as transacetylations.

Pantothenic acid is a component of CoA, an essential coenzyme in many chemical reaction that generate energy from food. The synthesis of two essential basic types of fats, fatty acids and cholesterol both require CoA, as does the neurotransmitter acetylcholine and the hormone melatonin. Heme, a component of haemoglobin requires CoA for its synthesis. Coenzyme A was named for its role in acetylation reactions. Most acetylated proteins in the body have been modified by the addition of an acetate group that was donated by CoA. Protein acetylation affects 3 dimensional structure of protein, potentially altering their function. For example acetylation reaction can alter the activity of peptide hormones such as PHT. Protein acetylation appears to play a role in cell division and DNA replication and also effects gene expression by facilitating transcription of mRNA. A number of proteins are modified bt the attachment of long chain fatty acids donated by CoA. These modifications are known as protein acetylation and appear to play a role in cell signalling. The acyl-carrier protein require pantothenic acid in the form of 4-phosphopantetheine for its activity as an enzyme. Both CoA and the acyl-carrier protein are required for the synthesis of fatty acids which are components of some lipids, fat molecules essential for normal physiological function. Among these fats are sphingolipids, which are a component of myelin sheath (nerve tissue) that enhances nerve transmission. Phosphiloids are essential fats that reside in cell membranes, Phosphosphingosides (aka sphingomyelins) are a group of phosphiloids that are found in the brain, spinal cord, kidney and egg yolk. Deficiency of B5 is rare and usually seen in malnutrition. Most information about pantothenic acid comes from experimental animals given a pantothenic antagonist with and pantothenic acid deficient diet which can cause hepatic encephalopathy, abnormal brain function resulting from failure of the liver to eliminate toxins.

Common symptoms of B5 deficiency are epilepsy, skin irritation, hair loss and abnormal greying in black coated dogs. Dogs may also develop low blood glucose in liver and muscle, rapid breathing and hearts rates.

Pantothenic Acid - Vitamin B6

Pantothenic acid - Vitamin B5 (not B6) Pantothenic acid is one of several B complex vitamins which are coenzymes, a substance which enhances or is necessary for the action of enzymes, coenzymes are of smaller molecular size than the enzymes themselves.

Pantothenic acid is a water soluble vitamin which requires the presence of B12, Folate and Biotin for its synthesis Pantothenic acid assists in the release of energy from fats, protein and carbs. Pantothenic acids aids in the utilization of some vitamins, stimulates growth and helps with the formation of antibodies, wound healing and drug detoxification Pantothenic acid is found in raw animal products including fish, red meat, liver, egg yolk and chicken, meaty bones etc Despite being widely distributed in food B5 has been described as 'hard to obtain because it is susceptible to destruction by processing, cooking and freezing so it is important to supply a certain amount of fresh food in the raw diet Conditions associated with pantothenic acid deficiency include spinal nerve damage associated with degeneration of the myelin sheath and pronounced failure of cartilage growth which can lead to arthritic conditions. B5, B1 and B2 deficiencies lead to reduced antibody response, decreased white cell response and atrophy of the thymus and lymph tissue Coenzyme A (CoA) is a coenzyme containing pantothenic aid, adenosine, 3-phosphate, 5-pyrophosphate and cysteamine which is involved in the transfer of acyl groups such as transacetylations.

Pantothenic acid is a component of CoA, an essential coenzyme in many chemical reaction that generate energy from food. The synthesis of two essential basic types of fats, fatty acids and cholesterol both require CoA, as does the neurotransmitter acetylcholine and the hormone melatonin. Heme, a component of haemoglobin requires CoA for its synthesis. Coenzyme A was named for its role in acetylation reactions. Most acetylated proteins in the body have been modified by the addition of an acetate group that was donated by CoA. Protein acetylation affects 3 dimensional structure of protein, potentially altering their function. For example acetylation reaction can alter the activity of peptide hormones such as PHT. Protein acetylation appears to play a role in cell division and DNA replication and also effects gene expression by facilitating transcription of mRNA. A number of proteins are modified bt the attachment of long chain fatty acids donated by CoA. These modifications are known as protein acetylation and appear to play a role in cell signalling. The acyl-carrier protein require pantothenic acid in the form of 4-phosphopantetheine for its activity as an enzyme. Both CoA and the acyl-carrier protein are required for the synthesis of fatty acids which are components of some lipids, fat molecules essential for normal physiological function. Among these fats are sphingolipids, which are a component of myelin sheath (nerve tissue) that enhances nerve transmission. Phosphiloids are essential fats that reside in cell membranes, Phosphosphingosides (aka sphingomyelins) are a group of phosphiloids that are found in the brain, spinal cord, kidney and egg yolk. Deficiency of B5 is rare and usually seen in malnutrition. Most information about pantothenic acid comes from experimental animals given a pantothenic antagonist with and pantothenic acid deficient diet which can cause hepatic encephalopathy, abnormal brain function resulting from failure of the liver to eliminate toxins.

Common symptoms of B5 deficiency are epilepsy, skin irritation, hair loss and abnormal greying in black coated dogs. Dogs may also develop low blood glucose in liver and muscle, rapid breathing and hearts rates.

Cobalamin - Vitamin B12

A lack of stomach acid will interfere with B12 absorption as B12 is attached to proteins which rely upon stomach acid to release it, a lack of stomach acid has a variety of cause which includes the use of antacids Vitamin B12 has the largest and most complex chemical structure of all the vitamins, it is unique among vitamins in that it contains a metal ion, cobalt, which is why the name cobalamin is used to refer to compounds having vitamin 12 activity. B6 is necessary for the absorption of B12 and vitamin E is required for the conversion of B12 into its biologically active form Vitamin is a water soluble vitamin essential for formation of red blood cells, fat and protein metabolism and a good appetite. B12 maintains fertility, promotes growth and normal development and prevents nerve damage by maintaining the fatty sheaths that protect the nerve endings. Myelin sheath, a coating which encloses the nerves, forms less successfully whenever B12 is deficient. Fat processing requires B12 for its completion and insufficiency of B12 can affect the movement of fats through the body. Protein required for growth and repair of cells depends onB12 for proper cycling through the body, many amino acids become unavailable for use in the absence of B12.

Vitamin B12 is know as the red vitamin as it is only found in food of animal origin including organs, especially kidney, muscle meat, poultry and fish, ox tongue is also a very good source. B12 comes from microorganisms common in animals gastrointestinal tract. Even when cooked red meat is thought to retain as much as 70% of its B12. Deficiencies are unlikely in a varied raw diet but typically affects those lacking meat in the diet. Liver has long been a treatment for anemia because it is rich in heme iron (the organic iron in animal foods] This type of iron is 5 times more easily absorbed than non-heme iron. Pork liver contains the highest amount of iron Absorption of B12 from food requires normal function of the stomach acid, pancreas and small intestine. Stomach acid and enzymes free vitamin B12 from protein allowing it to bind to other proteins called R protein, then in the alkaline environment of the small intestine R proteins are degraded by pancreatic enzymes, freeing vitamin B12 to bind to intrinsic factor (IF), a protein secreted by specialised cells in the stomach. Receptors on the surface of the small intestine take up the IF-B12 complex only in the presence of calcium, which is supplied by the pancreas. Without intrinsic factor vitamin B12 cannot gain access to the rest of the body where it is needed.

B12 is best know for its role in the development of red blood cells. When red blood cells mature, they require information provided by molecules of DNA. (DNA, or deoxyribose nucleic acid, is the substance in the nucleus of our cells which contains genetic information.) Without B12, synthesis of DNA becomes defective, and so does the information needed for red blood cell formation. The cells become oversized and poorly shaped, and begin to function ineffectively, a condition called anemia. often anemia isn't caused by a lack of B12 itself, but by a lack of intrinsic factor

Cobalamin , folic acid and methyl donors such as choline or betaine create a synergistic balance of the nutrients that can recycle homocysteine to methionine to avoid toxicity.

Cobalamin is a cofactor for two enzymes Cofactor for methionine synthase - Methylcobalamin is required for the function of folate-dependent enzyme, methionine synthase. This enzyme is required for the synthesis of the amino acid methionine from homocysteine. Methionine in turn is required for the synthesis of S-adenosylmethionine, a methyl group donor used in many methylation reactions, including methylation of a number of sites within DNA and RNA. Inadequate methionine synthase can lead to an accumulation of homocysteine which among many other things has been associated with an increased risk of heart problems. Cofactor for L-Methylcobalamin-CoA mutase 5-deoxyadenosylcobalamin is required by the enzyme that catalyses the conversion of L-methylcobalamin-CoA to succinyl-CoA. This biochemical reaction plays an important role in the reproduction of energy from fats and proteins. Succinyl CoA is also required for the synthesis of hemoglobin, the oxygen carrying pigment in the red blood cells. There are a wide variety of drugs, including antibiotics and antacids that can deplete the body's supply of B12 Like most vitamins, B12 can occur in a variety of forms and can take on a variety of names. Names for B12 include: cobrynamide, cobinamide, cobamide, cobalamin, hydroxcobalamin, aquocobalamin, nitrotocobalamin, and cyanocobalamin. Each of these designations contains a form of the word "cobalt," since cobalt is the mineral found in the center of the vitamin.

Remember that although heart is considered a muscle meat, organs such as liver & kidney ought not to exceed 5% of the weekly diet, like wise, other additions such as eggs and fish are also fed in small amounts.


----------



## Rawisbest

Sorry, realize those posts are WAY more info than what people need to read but wasn't sure which bits to leave out so just copied the lot! :biggrin5:


----------



## rohit mishra

Dear Members,
Thanks for sharing the post. This is very useful for me.


----------



## totallypets

I just heard about these guys. You can collect from Lightwater or delivery available in Surrey and Berkshire with nationwide delivery coming in the future.

Primal Pets - Feeding your pet raw conveniently


----------



## mach2001

This is a great post so many place to buy enough to make your head spin, anyone know of somewhere in the beds/bucks area that does the raw diet that I could discuss my needs with as still a bit over awed with the ratios and what to give and when.
Thanks


----------



## Rawisbest

mach2001 said:


> This is a great post so many place to buy enough to make your head spin, anyone know of somewhere in the beds/bucks area that does the raw diet that I could discuss my needs with as still a bit over awed with the ratios and what to give and when.
> Thanks


We give loads of free advice here- we also have a holistic pro raw vet on our group and there may be people who can help you source a supply. You are very welcome to join.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/arawstartexplained/


----------



## adamsmtih321

Thought after a few threads recently with people interested in feeding raw to do a list of suppliers so people can find those that deliver


----------



## caninedivine

Add us to the list. Canine Divine. CANINE DIVINE Natural Dog Food and Treats free delivery on orders over £10.00 . Natural food and treats.


----------



## pogo

caninedivine said:


> Add us to the list. Canine Divine. CANINE DIVINE Natural Dog Food and Treats free delivery on orders over £10.00 . Natural food and treats.


added thanks


----------



## Goblin

Haven't gone through it all but is UK Abattoirs / Slaughterhouses listed anywhere? A free license may be required.


----------



## babycham2002

Thanks for that
How would one start the conversation with an abbatoir do you think?
Feel a bit nervous ringing them


----------



## Goblin

To be honest I have no idea. I checked an equivalent list where I am and found a local turkey farm with a shop. From there it wasn't difficult to get things like turkey necks and what they term "dog flesh" as they tend to actually supply a lot of BARF'ers. The flesh is what is stripped from the carcass. Occasionally has a bit of skin left on, is ragged and a bit "fattier" than you'd expect for human consumption. Normally get something like 20 necks and 25kg flesh.

In http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/286577-price-tripe.html#post1062618859 Sleeping_Lion posted on the license you need..



Sleeping_Lion said:


> You email the local AHVLA office, and ask them for the form which allows you to raw feed your dogs with meat from the butchers and local abattoir, I would imagine it will be the Leeds one, they are really helpful, and it is just a case of ensuring they have a record of who raw feeds dogs, in case there is an outbreak of disease.
> 
> Animal Health and Veterinary Laboratories Agency - Defra
> 
> They emailed me the form, I phoned them and they went through how I needed to fill it in. It took a couple of weeks to get rubber stamped and sent back, and that's it, all done.


I think the first thing to do would be to apply for the license and make up a list of what you would be interested in.

Conversation if I was looking at it would probably start with
"Hello, I am currently feeding my dogs something called 'raw feeding' and as such I'm currently investigating sources of X,Y,Z to feed my dogs. It's been recommended that I check abattoirs local to me as a possible source for items which are not necessarily for human consumption. I was wondering if you have previously supplied individuals for this purpose and if it is possible to use you as a supplier. Looking at the legalities I have applied for a [name of license] to ensure everything is above board as I am aware of the health and safety concern."

Of course it's easy to simply reel that of by typing. A lot would depend on the tone at the other end of the line. Key point I think is to show you have done some research of your own when it comes to legalities.


----------



## pogo

Goblin said:


> Haven't gone through it all but is UK Abattoirs / Slaughterhouses listed anywhere? A free license may be required.


i have added it at the top anyway


----------



## kate_7590

I didnt relaise you needed a certificate to collect meats from abattoirs, you learn something new everyday!

I will have to look into getting one, as once we move Id like to source meats/ bones from differnt places and get more of a variety


----------



## princesssaskia

Hi guys, im aware that not everyone might have the luxury of living near one, but for those of you who can locate a game keeper they can provide an invaluable source of affordable whole carcasses and venison bones - especially if you build up a nice relationship with them over time !

I prefer to feed game as generally I find it better quality than any of the meat supplied online or in supermarkets - even that which is billed as 'human grade'. I would love to feed my babys completely organic, but alas, despite finding the odd supplier of affordable organic bits and bobs, for the most part my budget wont stretch to it. Game is great as its free range and pretty organic (apart from the grain fed to young birds by keepers before they are released into the wild and any 'spayed' crops that they might eat in the wild - despite this game has access to a huge variety of wild natural food/herbs etc which generally makes them very healthy and very good eating)

What you have to remember is that supermarket or 'human grade' meat - though MILES better than crappy pet food - is usually laced with hormones or routine antibiotics. Since dogs eat so much meat and bone, Im always keen to avoid feeding anything containing toxins since, especially in sensitive breeds, they can sometimes contribute to health problems, as is the case with humans (though im aware this is a sensitive and controversial argument!) My point is simply that feeding game is a good way of giving your dog good quality, affordable meat!

I get a brace of pigeons for £1!!!! I get large rabbits for £1.50 (or FREE when I find them on the road!!!) I get Pheasant for 40p each at the height of the season and a brace of partridge for £1. I generally remove the intestines, the wings and a bit of feathers/fur and then just feed the rest. Its worth noting that to avoid ingestion of parasites, its a good idea to freeze the game for minimum 24hrs to kill parasites, then defrost and feed RAW 

HAPPY FEEDING ALL !


----------



## wee man

Hi princesssaskia,
I am one of those lucky few who has a gamekeeper that we do beating for and "dogging in".
During the shooting season after a days beating we are given a brace of phesants each FOC sometimes more, and I also pick up roadkill phesants and rabbits too. We have discovered a deer stalker who gives us all of his plucks which includes; the lungs, heart, liver, spleen, kidneys, and sometimes the tripe from the deer.
The phesants we do the same as you, just removing the wing and tail feathers but I leave the guts in heads on and legs too, but rabbits have guts out though (just too messy and smelly) although the vegetation in a rabbits stomache i'm sure must be very nutritious.
I mince and mix, everything goes through the mincer, bones feathers and fur, as our dogs are working gundogs and I would not want them to know they were actually eating phesant.
I have a couple of butchers who I get waste from with so much assortment of waste meats/ trimmings, more plucks and fat all of which is used in the mixes. No two mince mixes are the same and not all butchers waste has to be minced.
Pigs heads, trotters and an assortment of different animal bones. 

I have fed raw for almost 40 years on and off / when available.

Many years ago(seems like 100) and long before the BSE and modern day laws, if we were lucky enough to get the ocasional stillborn calf it would get put in the garden and the dogs would help themselves. We lived on a farm in the middle of nowhere and no neighbours!
I have used complete kibble and mixer biscuites in the past and I'm sure I will have to again sometime in the future, but hopefully always some raw of some description will always be available.

Oh happy days!


----------



## Hopper

pogo said:


> Thought after a few threads recently with people interested in feeding raw to do a list of suppliers so people can find those that deliver to them etc.
> 
> Bear in mind I have not used all of these so can't comment on them! also most deliver to certain areas only so best to check with them if they will deliver to you.
> 
> List of uk abattoirs - UK Abattoirs / Slaughterhouses - license may be required
> 
> Canine Divine. CANINE DIVINE Natural Dog Food and Treats free delivery on orders over £10.00
> 
> raw2door - Raw Dog Food, Raw Cat Food, Raw Ferret Food, BARF Diet, Natural Dog Food
> 
> dundee pet foods - https://www.facebook.com/groups/123841794438749/ - HOME | Dundee Pet Food Delivery
> 
> they love it - They Love It Dog Food
> 
> Pets Plus at Henry Street Garden Centre, *Arborfield, Reading, RG2 9JY
> 
> team ilbrey - Team Ilbrey K9 Partners - Raw Meat Order Sheet
> 
> they love it - They Love It Dog Food
> 
> west fife raw foods - https://www.facebook.com/WestFifeRawFeeds
> 
> manifold valley meats - Pet Food Prices & Deliveries » Manifold Valley Meats
> (If anyone is on FB and within the Midlands area (to be clarified) Check out
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/479385695425522/
> 
> Trying to set up a route in the Midlands area so MVM can deliver to the Midland folk)
> 
> Nixon's Farm Shop in Heald Green.
> 
> http://www.muddypawz.co.uk/
> 
> Organic Chicken & Turkey | Free Range Chicken & Turkey Online | Springfield Poutlry, Herefordshire
> 
> nhd - NHDNaturallyHealthyDogs - Home - pick up only
> 
> Home - Raw food supplier for Wirral and Merseyside
> 
> martins meats - Fresh meat pet food - Cheltenham - Gloucestershire - Martins Meats - UK - Martins Meats
> 
> Perfect pet food - Barf Pet Food | Pet Foods Raw Dog Food, Cat Food & Pet Health Supplements
> 
> Landywoods - Landywood Pet Foods : Price List - most of the country covered for delivery but not in scotland
> 
> raw 2 go (DAF distributor) - Products and Prices - delivery available in most areas
> 
> raw2paw - Home - Raw2Paw MVM supplier
> The dogs dinner - The Dogs Dinner - T.P.M.S. Pet Food Specialists - delivery within the south of england
> 
> Durham animal feeds - DAF Petfood country wide delivery
> 
> prize choice - Natural Frozen Pet Foods - Prize Choice - The Natural Food for Healthy Animals - nationwide delivery excluding a few areas
> 
> berrie wood - Dog Food, Pet Food and Pet Accessories - Berriewood Pet Supplies - select postcodes see Ordering Information - Berriewood Pet Supplies
> 
> Dog food company - Suppliers of Dog Food | Supplying Pet Food in Central and Southern England - southern and central england delivery (except london)
> 
> Knight pet supplies - Raw Pet Food in Birmingham : Knight Pet Supplies Ltd - delivery in birmingham areas only
> 
> albion - Albion Meat Products | Quality Pet Food - southern, central england delivery
> 
> natural instinct - Natural Instinct - Home - mainland uk shipping
> 
> darling's - Real, Raw, Organic Dog Food Supplier - Questions - mainland shipping
> 
> Linc's pets - supplied by DAF - Lincs pets - various areas, nottingham, linconshire, derby, humber etc
> 
> Davids doggie dinners - Davids Doggie Dinners - A DAF supplier in gillingham
> 
> Nurturing by nature - Bones & Treats
> 
> Basils dog food - BARF Raw Dog Food Suppliers Basils Dog Food Home
> 
> Wolf tucker - Adult BARF raw dog food in the WolfTucker CANIS & PRIMAL brands.
> 
> Woldsway - http://www.woldsway.co.uk/acatalog/Pet_Meat.html
> 
> Clearaday pets - Home - Clearday Raw Feeds - mvm supplier
> 
> mobile pet foods - Mobile Pet Foods Ltd > Frozen Food
> 
> *Supplier in Ireland*
> 
> Food for pets - Food For Pets BARF Diet Products, Natural Dog & Cat Food
> 
> slaney pet foods - Biologically Appropriate Raw Food Dogs,BARF,Natural Dog Food,Nutrition
> 
> dogs first - Dogs First | Expert advice on feeding dogs fresh food
> 
> *Suppliers in Germany:*
> 
> BARF Frischfleisch zur artgerechten RohfÃ¼tterung - haustierkost.de
> 
> Der BARF Shop | Home
> 
> https://www.das-tierhotel.de/
> 
> Fleisch am Stück | BARF Karnivor Shop
> 
> www.mcwuff.de
> 
> Fleischdatenbank [BARF]
> 
> Kürzlich aktualisierte Einträge:BARF Frischfleisch Händler
> 
> If anyone can think of any i've missed let me know and i'll add it to the list :thumbup:


Awesome list thanks sooo much!!
I've been looking for one in Florida, I'll look through your list to see if I'm lucky enough to find one near my area... TY!


----------



## cookiemom

Hopper said:


> Awesome list thanks sooo much!!
> I've been looking for one in Florida, I'll look through your list to see if I'm lucky enough to find one near my area... TY!


Hopper you might find something through the US Yahoo supplier list, make a yahoo ID to join if you don't already have one:

CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers

there might be a list on Facebook as well.


----------



## Stims

Hi, thought I would share this, found these guys selling natures menu, at very very competitive prices AND they deliver, weekly.

Check them out at: Welcome to TSM Pet Supplies

My dogs are happy as is my pocket ;-)


----------



## clayton1985

just wanted to say i ordered from theyloveit.co.uk and im really impressed, great price for there mince, good quality and next day delivery was on time. overall really happy and will be a repeat order


----------



## paristhebulldog

Hi,

I'm looking into approaching abattoirs as sources of raw meat/bones (in the process of applying for the licence etc.) but I'm pretty new to raw feeding and wondered if someone could help ... for example:

if I'm approaching an abattoir that slaughters poultry then I'd be interested in carcasses and/or necks (turkey or chicken) that right?

What would I be able to get from an abattoir that slaughters cattle, pigs and sheep?

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## princesssaskia

paristhebulldog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking into approaching abattoirs as sources of raw meat/bones (in the process of applying for the licence etc.) but I'm pretty new to raw feeding and wondered if someone could help ... for example:
> 
> if I'm approaching an abattoir that slaughters poultry then I'd be interested in carcasses and/or necks (turkey or chicken) that right?
> 
> What would I be able to get from an abattoir that slaughters cattle, pigs and sheep?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Mark


I appreciate that everyone feeding RAW is cotinuously on the search for affordable, variety of meat - I know I am - but I just wanted to say that remember QUALITY of meat is important - the whole point of feeding RAW is to give our dogs great fresh food full of the vital nutrients they ned to be healthy - abattoirs dealing with intensively reared animals will only be able to offer poor quality meat usually laden with toxins (from growth promoters and antibiotics). If at all possible stick to small abattoirs who deal with free range, local or organic farms/producers, u will get much better meat, also small local butchers or even better game keepers xxxx


----------



## Charleigh

Hi, I'm hoping to buy some raw food online, manifold valley meats sounds really good, does anyone have any experience with them? Are they a good company? Ii's the meat good quality? Thanks


----------



## DirtyGertie

8ftmouse said:


> I use these guys
> www.thecaninecook.co.uk
> 
> Superb 100% natural dog food and my puppy seems to love it. Good service too!


But that's kibble and this is a thread about raw feeding.


----------



## Sonnyboy

I've always used Darlings now Honeys. The two things that are really good about them is their range, they just have a much bigger range than anywhere else I have looked at which is good for the varying amino acids, as well as variety in taste for my boy. The other thing which is important for me is the fact that their meat is ethical. The downside is they are expensive, and there prices have just gone up slightly. I'm not saying they aren't worth it but well I need to save money where I can and because of this and thanks to this forum, which is great btw, I am now going to consider giving wolftucker a go, as they say they are ethical suppliers too. I just wondered if anyone else has used them and if so what they thought of them


----------



## paristhebulldog

> I appreciate that everyone feeding RAW is cotinuously on the search for affordable, variety of meat - I know I am - but I just wanted to say that remember QUALITY of meat is important - the whole point of feeding RAW is to give our dogs great fresh food full of the vital nutrients they ned to be healthy - abattoirs dealing with intensively reared animals will only be able to offer poor quality meat usually laden with toxins (from growth promoters and antibiotics). If at all possible stick to small abattoirs who deal with free range, local or organic farms/producers, u will get much better meat, also small local butchers or even better game keepers xxxx


All the meat I eat is bought from supermarkets - if it's good enough for me it's good enough for my dog


----------



## DirtyGertie

princesssaskia said:


> I appreciate that everyone feeding RAW is cotinuously on the search for affordable, variety of meat - I know I am - but I just wanted to say that remember QUALITY of meat is important - the whole point of feeding RAW is to give our dogs great fresh food full of the vital nutrients they ned to be healthy - abattoirs dealing with intensively reared animals will only be able to offer poor quality meat usually laden with toxins (from growth promoters and antibiotics). If at all possible stick to small abattoirs who deal with free range, local or organic farms/producers, u will get much better meat, also small local butchers or even better game keepers xxxx





paristhebulldog said:


> All the meat I eat is bought from supermarkets - if it's good enough for me it's good enough for my dog


I appreciate what you're saying princesssaskia but I would imagine the bigger majority don't have the opportunity to deal with abattoirs, and as I don't have organic for myself (too expensive) and free range isn't readily available where I live, I have to stick to online raw food suppliers for my dog. My dog gets a good varied diet on raw but there's no way she'd get organic or free range if I don't have it for myself.


----------



## wee man

I try to follow this subject from time to time but tend to get mixed up in the never ending comments that we all have!
I applaud anyone who is prepared to give raw meat of any kind to their pets whether it be an all natural meat and bone diet or just a little part of the daily rations. Not everyone can source "Organic" only, and small butchers do not nesecarily supply meat that is any different to a much larger organisation (it has to come from somewhere!). All meat for human consumption is vet checked before leaving the slaughter house and if it is good enough for us then it must be absolutely fine for our pets. (much better and healthier than any "commercial kibble" ) 
I am one of the lucky few who has a good supply of wild gamekeeper/stalker meat and butchers offcuts and bones.
Over the years I have not always had a good supply of raw but have used it when ever the oportunity has been available; road kill, phesant, rabbit, deer.
I would NEVER frighten anyone or try to put them off from using or including as part of daily rations any meat product for whatever reason.
If it has been released from a slaughterhouse it must be a safe product! 
If it is road kill then that is even better.


----------



## Megan345

https://www.facebook.com/groups/537330859657081/

A group on Facebook called 'Breeders And Feeders'. It's fairly new, so still getting going. Idea is breeders (mainly poultry) can get rid of their culled birds cheaply, so they don't go to waste. Worth checking back every few days to see if anything has been listed in your area.


----------



## EssieHayes

I think that you have included all the raw foods that are required for your dog health. All you need to do is that you should take proper care of your pet.


----------



## borderkp

A fb group i am on has been talking about a supplier called "they love it" 
they supply all chicken products, minces, no bone mince, necks feet etc and tripe. they seem very open about what they sell and their prices look pretty good and include delivery.


----------



## Guest

Sonnyboy said:


> I've always used Darlings now Honeys. The two things that are really good about them is their range, they just have a much bigger range than anywhere else I have looked at which is good for the varying amino acids, as well as variety in taste for my boy. The other thing which is important for me is the fact that their meat is ethical. The downside is they are expensive, and there prices have just gone up slightly. I'm not saying they aren't worth it but well I need to save money where I can and because of this and thanks to this forum, which is great btw, I am now going to consider giving wolftucker a go, as they say they are ethical suppliers too. I just wondered if anyone else has used them and if so what they thought of them


Not true DAF beats Honeys hands down for affordability accessability and RANGE! You will no get the same range as you would with DAF only downsider is the quality wont be as good as Honeys you will save a fortune with DAF so its welll worth finding a supplier in your area incase you need to lower your budget. West Fife are pretty good as well, MVM have a pretty good range much bigger then Honeys. I would spend over a £1 a day on food for my cocker with Honeys but only 25-35p with DAF and MVM's.


----------



## DirtyGertie

Prowl said:


> Not true DAF beats Honeys hands down for affordability accessability and RANGE! You will no get the same range as you would with DAF only downsider is the quality wont be as good as Honeys you will save a fortune with DAF so its welll worth finding a supplier in your area incase you need to lower your budget. West Fife are pretty good as well, MVM have a pretty good range much bigger then Honeys. I would spend over a £1 a day on food for my cocker with Honeys but *only 25-35p with DAF and MVM's*.


How do you manage that .

I've not used MVM but have used DAF minces through one of their distributors. My Bichon, at 5.5kg, needs 140g per day split between two meals. I can get 3.2 days worth of food from one 454g pack of DAF mince so that's a fraction over 20p but if I factor in the cost of getting it to me (courier) that adds about 5p per meal so that would be 30p a day if I fed only minces (which I don't do).

Your Cocker would weigh a fair bit more than my Bichon so I'm really interested to see how you're getting the cost down to 25p-35p per day.


----------



## wee man

The WolfTucker products are very good but with 5 dogs just a little too expensive for me. 
Their website is excellent with loads of choice and has a very good download on raw feeding. UK Raw Dog Food | Hypoallergenic | No Grains, Fillers or Preservatives
We are lucky in this area to have a veterinary surgery at Oving, near Chichester, that supplies WolfTucker products and you do not have to be a client to go in and purchase whatever you want.

Pogo has the details on the list.

Myself; I am lucky enough to get loads of butchers waste, road kill, phesants from our gamekeeper and venison plucks from another, but always looking for a close to home source of rabbits.


----------



## wee man

I have just discovered that "Bulmer Pet food" has a new website, their prices are very good but it looks as if a fairly bulky order is needed for delivery. Not too bad though if you have a BIG freezer or a few people who want to share an order! 
(good quality meat)


----------



## Dogpal

I recently tried feeding raw for over 3 months and, apart from the mess and smell I just couldn't see the benefit + had to add extra supplements. Back to a high quality complete + natural supplement of mixed herbs - dogs enjoy it, look good and I'm confident they have everything they need in the correct balance.


----------



## DirtyGertie

Dogpal said:


> I recently tried feeding raw for over 3 months and, apart from the mess and smell I just couldn't see the benefit + had to add extra supplements. Back to a high quality complete + natural supplement of mixed herbs - dogs enjoy it, look good and I'm confident they have everything they need in the correct balance.


I've been feeding raw for over two years and the only things that smell are fish (and they smell like fish) and tripe. Everyone has their own ideas about supplements but I think that if you give enough variety in a raw diet there is no need for supplements unless your dog has a specific reason for using them. My dog is young and healthy and I don't add any supplements other than some apple cider vinegar in her water and that's to try and help tear stains and a blended veggie mix I make myself with some dried rosemary/mint/tumeric in plus some nuts and a bit of garlic and she gets that a couple of times a week. If she develops a condition later on in life which would benefit from specific supplements then I would add them but I wouldn't add them for no specific reason, same as I wouldn't take supplements myself unless for something specific.


----------



## bonbb

Hi everyone! I just moved from the US, which has a large raw community with raw suppliers to fit it, to France which has almost nothing. I see this wonderful list here for the UK/Ireland/Germany... Anyone know of any suppliers in France?

Also, in the US I used a base (raw veggies with supplements) to which I added the meat/organs/ground bone. The base is this product from The Honest Kitchen: Preference - Grain Free, Homemade Dog Food Mix | The Honest Kitchen Does anyone know if there is a company with a similar product that can ship in the EU?

THANK YOU!!

Bonnie


----------



## babycham2002

Dogpal said:


> I recently tried feeding raw for over 3 months and, apart from the mess and smell I just couldn't see the benefit + had to add extra supplements. Back to a high quality complete + natural supplement of mixed herbs - dogs enjoy it, look good and I'm confident they have everything they need in the correct balance.


I dont think the benefits from a high quality food compared to raw are to be seen straight away always
It's in the long term where the real difference is to be seen

Did you not trust yourself to get the correct balance then?
Do you feed yourself a premade complete food to make sure you get the right balance too?


----------



## wee man

Can anyone help with a raw supplier in guernsey ?


----------



## bonbb

Hi Everyone! Thank you for this excellent list! I have two questions:

I have just moved from the US to France, and your site does not list any suppliers in France. Does anyone know of any? I am finding the raw community here to be quite small (if at all).

Also, in the states the raw feeders used a base that we added the meat to. The base was a mixture like this from The Honest Kitchen (Preference): Preference - Grain Free, Homemade Dog Food Mix | The Honest Kitchen Basically, it is a base of dehydrated veggies/fruits/minerals/vitamins to make sure the meals are balanced. I can't find anything like that here in France, and am wondering if there is anything like it in the EU that can be shipped to France. Any ideas?

Thanks everyone!!!

Bonnie


----------



## K9Rescue

Hi, can't see Raw To Go listed? National delivery: Home & Announcements


----------



## DirtyGertie

K9Rescue said:


> Hi, can't see Raw To Go listed? National delivery: Home & Announcements


On first post between Landywoods and Raw2Paw . Personally I had a very bad experience with them, much better service from Raw2Paw.


----------



## Tilldob

Anyone had any Raw from Bulmer pet foods?Is it decent quality?
Have just got my first delivery from DAF and all looks good. looked at the raw supplier list and seen Bulmer pet foods who seem to be a lot cheaper than DAF


----------



## cbrookman

Oh, just posted a new thread on this very subject. Should have done a search first!!!


----------



## jerico

try walnut pet supplies, i got loads of raw foods from them for my two retrievers. they have some really good deals and they deliver next day. this is their link: https://www.walnutpetsupplies.co.uk/index.php/dogs/dog-food/frozen-dog-food.html


----------



## Meezey

Just found a new supplier of RAW in Northern Ireland, if anyone want's details PM me  Great value for money and very good quality meat so far


----------



## H0lly

The natural pet pantry - based in Gosport Hampshire but delivers nationally


----------



## H0lly

H0lly said:


> The natural pet pantry - based in Gosport Hampshire but delivers nationally


Just to add they have a offer the moment for free shipping on all orders over £50 untill Sunday


----------



## rawpetsupplies

New Raw Supplier. Based in Cardiff for collection or delivery across most of South Wales.

Home

Thanks


----------



## sindento

Tilldob said:


> Anyone had any Raw from Bulmer pet foods?Is it decent quality?
> Have just got my first delivery from DAF and all looks good. looked at the raw supplier list and seen Bulmer pet foods who seem to be a lot cheaper than DAF


I made the mistake of having 2 packs of minced beef and 2 of chicken carcasses.Despite them eating prize choice raw mince and forglades raw they wouldn't touch this unless I cooked it first,and it really smelled while cooking.There's some strange looking bits in it!I finished up dumping it all after trying for a few days.
The chicken looked ok but when thawed there was a lot of skin hanging from it and they wouldn't touch it,as before they love other brands.What I suppose it comes down to is you get what you pay for and I'll be going back to the others,more expensive but at least it gets eaten.


----------



## wee man

Bulmers food is absolutely lovely, there is no way I would use Prize Choice or Forthglades ( the dogs don't like it anyway ! )

If I have to purchase a supply of frozen raw meat I always insist that my supplier delivers Bulmers or nothing at all.

The minced beef and lamb always looks fresh after thawing, their green tripe is wet and juicy and their minced chicken is also fine.
I have 2 local ish suppliers who deliver Bulmers one charges 50p lb the other 60p lb and no delivery charges!
I have also found Landywoods products to be very good too.
They are both wet slaughterhouse type meats, not squashed and squeezed into blocks.


----------



## PennyGSD

Just spotted that Laverstoke Park have started doing raw pet supplies.

Fantastic quality.

Delivery is pricey unless you really buy in bulk, but a rare genuine free-range/organic supplier.


----------



## bearcub

Not sure if these have already been mentioned but these are the two I currently use in Kent.

David's Doggie Dinners in Sittingbourne Davids Doggie Dinners, BARF diet, Raw Dog Food Suppliers

Natural Selections Natural Selections in Gravesend, stocks Nutriment, Natural Instinct and various natural treats, bones etc.


----------



## babycham2002

bearcub said:


> Not sure if these have already been mentioned but these are the two I currently use in Kent.
> 
> David's Doggie Dinners in Sittingbourne Davids Doggie Dinners, BARF diet, Raw Dog Food Suppliers
> 
> Natural Selections Natural Selections in Gravesend, stocks Nutriment, Natural Instinct and various natural treats, bones etc.


Do Natural selections deliver ? or have an actual premises, I used their contact form on their website but never got a reply.

Love DDD, excellent supplier.


----------



## bearcub

babycham2002 said:


> Do Natural selections deliver ? or have an actual premises, I used their contact form on their website but never got a reply.
> 
> Love DDD, excellent supplier.


They have a shop in Gravesend on Parrock St opposite the car park. I've bought from him a few times and he's offered to deliver to me too. 
Not the best selection but if I'm away or having a lazy week I don't mind paying a bit extra for Nutriment plus he does the extra little bits and bobs. 
DDD is great 
OH is visiting a few meat suppliers this week for his business and I've persuaded him to ask about dog stuff too so i'll update the thread if he hears anything promising


----------



## plantsman

Hi, long time lurker finally has something helpful to add...

DAF distributor Naturally Healthy Dogs deliver now. Don't know how long they have been doing it but the first page says "Collection Only". From their website:



> We deliver in any direction from Royston, from
> Northants, Milton Keynes and Peterborough, across part of Essex, the whole of Norfolk, Suffolk, Cambs, Beds, Herts., some of Bucks.
> 
> If you are outside of our area by a small amount, do contact us, as if
> we can easily fit you on the end of a run and it's not too far, we will.


I've been given their details by Raw 2 Paw who didn't really want my business (because of courier cost)! First order coming to me next week so I'll report back if any one's interested.


----------



## Sarah Jay

Hi there - this is extremely useful - thank you

Do you know off-hand who suppliers ground bone to add to dog's meals? My poor dog's teeth aren't what they were and it is the only element missing in his diet. I have to give him all-bran to help him have proper stools, and bone would be much healthier.

Thanks for any help you can give.

sarah :001_cool:


----------



## catpud

Zooplus do a bone meal powder

Grau Bone Meal: Great Deals on Dog Supplements at zooplus

You just add a tiny bit to the meal. Is that the sort of thing you are looking for?


----------



## Sarah Jay

catpud said:


> Zooplus do a bone meal powder
> 
> Grau Bone Meal: Great Deals on Dog Supplements at zooplus
> 
> You just add a tiny bit to the meal. Is that the sort of thing you are looking for?


Yes - that's it - thank you!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lab-lover

Has anyone tried Nutriment?

I was at Crufts yesterday and visited their stand. I was really impressed with the mixture of raw meat, offal, ground bone, veggies and extras in their food (perfect for a novice or someone lacking in confidence about giving their dog BARF).

What do you think?

Nutriment


----------



## Sarah Jay

Nutriment - had a look. Wow - ingredients are endless - could be just a little bit too complex! I can see some dogs getting a little squitty on this diet!!

It is high in moisture (just shy of 70%) rather like wet food, so I wonder......

I think the pleasure dogs get from chomping through unfussed muscle fibre and bone cannot be matched by any processed raw food. Having said this, dogs with sore mouths, loose teeth or few teeth would benefit from this sort of food if the owner can't blitz food themselves.

It is a step in the right direction and it would be nice to see it in the supermarkets! Anything to get owners educated AWAY from dry food and tinned rubbish.


----------



## DirtyGertie

Lab-lover said:


> Has anyone tried Nutriment?
> 
> I was at Crufts yesterday and visited their stand. I was really impressed with the mixture of raw meat, offal, ground bone, veggies and extras in their food (perfect for a novice or someone lacking in confidence about giving their dog BARF).
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Nutriment





Sarah Jay said:


> Nutriment - had a look. Wow - ingredients are endless - could be just a little bit too complex! I can see some dogs getting a little squitty on this diet!!
> 
> It is high in moisture (just shy of 70%) rather like wet food, so I wonder......
> 
> I think the pleasure dogs get from chomping through unfussed muscle fibre and bone cannot be matched by any processed raw food. Having said this, dogs with sore mouths, loose teeth or few teeth would benefit from this sort of food if the owner can't blitz food themselves.
> 
> It is a step in the right direction and it would be nice to see it in the supermarkets! Anything to get owners educated AWAY from dry food and tinned rubbish.


I don't use Nutriment but there are a few raw feeders on here that do, or have tried it. Personally I wouldn't want to include that amount of veggies every day, nor would I want to give that amount of seeds and oils. When I've got blitzed veggies in the freezer I give it about twice a week, and if I felt the need for any oils etc., for health reasons I'd rather give only whatever is needed.

As for chomping muscle meat, dogs don't chew. I've had 3 dogs over the years (lab, standard poodle, bichon) and they've all just sucked food in and basically swallowed, just got it down as quick as possible. A large, raw meaty bone then yes, a dog would tear the meat off then spend time crunching up the bone, and something like a carcass or a rib my dog would take her time to crunch up, but a meal of just muscle meat alone then there would be no chewing. My bichon is a gutsy girl, she gets approx 75g per meal. If I gave her a chunk of meat weighing 75g she would just suck that in, swallow then probably regurgitate it because it wont go down. She would actually just give a chicken wing one crunch and swallow so I have to hold those to slow her down.

I think prepared minces can be a good starting point for a newbie raw feeder until they get more confident but I don't see the need for the average dog (not talking about dogs with teeth or mouth issues here) to continue with them. As long as the owner has researched and understood raw feeding then meat/fish/offal/bone doesn't really need to be minced. Raw feeding is becoming more popular and manufacturers seem to have jumped on the bandwagon and more and more of these types of products are appearing. As I've had great difficulty sourcing poultry chunks over the last 12 months I'm assuming that a lot of it is now going towards minces instead. I've got some chicken chunks now (eventually) but I have to say that it doesn't look as good as the ones I previously got.


----------



## Guest

Just to give an example mum was chatting to family while prepairing food dog hovering and thought her dreams had come true when a whole burger fell from the sky above.

In less then half a minute the burger had gone just like that.


Depends on the bone but they generally mean crunching and munching and take anything from a few minutes to an hour to finnish off.


----------



## dtec001

Hi Guys,

I've been lurking around this site now for just over 3 years, which is when I got my Leonberger. He has been fed raw all of his life. This is my very first post. I think the information on this site is amazing. Again, I've trawled this thread many times. 

I've just come across BARF Petfoods in Sittingbourne who seem to have a fabulous selection of food. Just wondering if anyone has tried the, and what their experiences are?


----------



## pogo

dtec001 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've been lurking around this site now for just over 3 years, which is when I got my Leonberger. He has been fed raw all of his life. This is my very first post. I think the information on this site is amazing. Again, I've trawled this thread many times.
> 
> I've just come across BARF Petfoods in Sittingbourne who seem to have a fabulous selection of food. Just wondering if anyone has tried the, and what their experiences are?


I've not used them personally why not try putting up a thread to see if anyone else has experience of them?


----------



## TangoTerrierist

Looking through this thread I see a few people have asked about Bulmer dog food, but only a couple of folks have posted their experiences, so I'll add mine if I may.

I've been using Bulmers for around 18 months, having previously started our raw journey using Prize Choice to see how we got on. Compared to Prize Choice, Bulmer meat wins hands down. I am more than happy with the quality and more to the point, so is my dog. Mark, who runs the company, is more than happy to chat about his meats, where he gets them from and how he processes them.

The minimum order for delivery is high (although I see new that you can make up the delivery weight in other products eg dry dog food, chicken feed, horse feed etc) but I'm lucky enough to live less than 20 miles away so I just go and collect once every 3-4 months. No complaints here whatsoever - great quality dog meat at great prices. The only downside is that his variety of meats is not massive, but my dog gets at least a couple of raw eggs a week, plus the odd bit of pigeon, pheasant and rabbit that she catches/finds, so I'm not worried that there's anything missing from her diet.


----------



## Kamie

We use Wolf Tucker, they have prepared minces, courser than some others which the dogs seem to prefer. They also stock chicken wings, lamb ribs etc. Not all the minces have veggies, which is also good


----------



## Raw Menu

Hi,

We are a new Raw Feed Manufacturer and Supplier and based in Warwickshire.

We have grown out of feeding our relatively young Rhodesian Ridgeback on a raw feed diet, as he was suffering from allergies due to the kibbles we had fed previously.

We deliver nationwide and are called Raw Menu. Our website is as follows if the admin want to add us:

Raw Menu: Frozen Raw Dog Food, BARF dog food diet and supplements, supply and manufacturer.

Our AHVLA approval number is 43/035/8014 ABP/PET

If the admin are happy and allow us we shall give a discount code to anybody on this forum.


----------



## jessdarcy

Thanks for this. I will surely save the links


----------



## plantsman

I tried adding this before when I first joined but the post went into Moderator-land and never surfaced....

Naturally Healthy Dogs (on the supplier list on page one of this thread) deliver now. From their website:



> We deliver in any direction from Royston, from
> Northants, Milton Keynes and Peterborough, across part of Essex, the whole of Norfolk, Suffolk, Cambs, Beds, Herts., some of Bucks.


They sell DAF stuff as well as locally sourced boney bits. I've had three deliveries from them now and it's all good.


----------



## Fluffymum

Do you supply to Clacton near colchester in essex


----------



## Guest

Raw Menu said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a new Raw Feed Manufacturer and Supplier and based in Warwickshire.
> 
> We have grown out of feeding our relatively young Rhodesian Ridgeback on a raw feed diet, as he was suffering from allergies due to the kibbles we had fed previously.
> 
> We deliver nationwide and are called Raw Menu. Our website is as follows if the admin want to add us:
> 
> Raw Menu: Frozen Raw Dog Food, BARF dog food diet and supplements, supply and manufacturer.
> 
> Our AHVLA approval number is 43/035/8014 ABP/PET
> 
> If the admin are happy and allow us we shall give a discount code to anybody on this forum.


Your menue is lacking in variety 
You must lable whats in your food because yout customers dogs could have allergies. Raw doesn't cure allergies you need to know whats in the ingrediants.

The quality looks great if thats what it actually looks like 
Are your meals complete ? You can't just feed chicken in a raw diet.


----------



## Raw Menu

Fluffymum said:


> Do you supply to Clacton near colchester in essex


Hi,
Yes we deliver nationwide and are hoping to have a solution for keeping the food frozen during delivery without a minimum order quantity soon.


----------



## Raw Menu

Prowl said:


> Your menue is lacking in variety
> You must lable whats in your food because yout customers dogs could have allergies. Raw doesn't cure allergies you need to know whats in the ingrediants.
> 
> The quality looks great if thats what it actually looks like
> Are your meals complete ? You can't just feed chicken in a raw diet.


Hi,

Thank you for the feedback as we value peoples opinions.

We will be adding to our range as we find good quality, reliable sources for lamb, beef and other poultry.

All our ingredients are labelled on our packaging and on the product description pages, as we appreciate dog owners pay an active interest in the contents. It is also a legal requirement.

The images on our website show the product as packaged, and as fed to our own dog Enzi and customers dogs. There is a mixture of complete feeds containing chicken, bones, seasonal vegetables, salmon oil and kelp as well as ground chicken and a variety of raw meaty bones.

I hope this answers your questions about us, and please don't hesitate to contact us for any more info.


----------



## Tim9874

Hey guys thanx for the useful info


----------



## leedsrawpetfoods

Hi There,

If anyone is looking for Raw Chicken Necks or Chicken Carcasses get in touch. We currently supply fresh or frozen chicken carcasses in 20 kg boxes.

The price for these are on special offer for only £10 for 20 Kg for Chicken Carcasses.

We shall be soon delivering these across the UK in Fresh or Frozen as well.

If you require anything please email me on [email protected].


----------



## babycham2002

leedsrawpetfoods said:


> Hi There,
> 
> If anyone is looking for Raw Chicken Necks or Chicken Carcasses get in touch. We currently supply fresh or frozen chicken carcasses in 20 kg boxes.
> 
> The price for these are on special offer for only £10 for 20 Kg for Chicken Carcasses.
> 
> We shall be soon delivering these across the UK in Fresh or Frozen as well.
> 
> If you require anything please email me on [email protected].


How uch for delivery of 20kg to kent please ?


----------



## leedsrawpetfoods

babycham2002 said:


> How uch for delivery of 20kg to kent please ?


Hi, I shall find out a price for you next week as currently we only do pick ups but i've had so much interest for this and I definitely going ahead with delivery across the UK.

I shall b also providing he following:


Chicken Wings 2 Joint 
Chicken Wing Tips 
Lamb / Mutton Bones
Lamb / Mutton Ribs
Lambs Hearts

Website details shall follow.

But I will be in touch for the deal for you.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I've found another fantastic raw supplier :

Raw Dog Food From Hungry Hounds Pet Supplies, Falkirk, Scotland

Based in Falkirk however do an England run once a month.

https://www.facebook.com/HungryHoundsPetSupplies

They are also a supplier of MVM along with their own products, fantastic quality and we always gets lots of freebies with our orders


----------



## DirtyGertie

For anyone who has courier delivery from Raw2Paw, they are not offering it at the moment due to problems they've had with the courier they used. They're hoping to find another one but haven't found a suitable replacement at the moment.

They did however introduce me to another DAF supplier who has just started to do courier delivery to mainland UK plus local deliveries

http://www.caninemealsonwheels.co.uk/

I ordered from them on Monday 11th, delivered today (13th) by courier (UPS), no problems, quick and efficient and all meat still frozen. No ice packs but there were polystyrene blocks top, bottom and sides of the box which kept everything well frozen.


----------



## cherryripe

New raw food supplier based in Kent. Hatties Raw 4 Dogs Ltd. Delivery to Kent, Sussex and parts of Surrey. Could this be added to your list please


----------



## babycham2002

cherryripe said:


> New raw food supplier based in Kent. Hatties Raw 4 Dogs Ltd. Delivery to Kent, Sussex and parts of Surrey. Could this be added to your list please


Interesting


----------



## pogo

Will update the list now


----------



## jenny armour

i want to start my rough collie on a raw diet but not sure what I should give her?


----------



## DirtyGertie

jenny armour said:


> i want to start my rough collie on a raw diet but not sure what I should give her?


You should do plenty of research into a raw diet before you do anything else. You could start here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html and also have a good read through this site Home - The Dog's Dinner - by Ann Ridyard to start with.

Once you're beginning to understand what's involved you could come back and ask questions, plenty of raw feeders on here willing to help .

Just don't jump in without understanding what it's all about.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Thanks for that link to The Dog's Dinner - not seen it before and it looks very interesting.


----------



## justin001

Thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## Dimebagsdoll

New supplier based in Weston super Mare. Raw Natural Pets. Stocks DAF, Albion and Naturally Canine. Also shortly to be stocking their own range of complete foods. Nationwide courier delivery available as well as local deliveries to certain areas of the South West.
This new business if run by Becky who was formerly with Raw2Paw before the take over.
HOME - Raw Natural Pets


----------



## dawn13

does anyone know any raw suppliers near Liverpool ? x


----------



## pogo

dawn13 said:


> does anyone know any raw suppliers near Liverpool ? x


DAF do country wide delivery so should deliver to your area


----------



## Missybubz

Sorry if it's already on but couldn't see it I use these and they are brilliant

Better4Pets Website :: Healthy diets for pets!


----------



## catherine09

Two really good RAW suppliers in and around Southampton, Hampshire.

Paleo Ridge Raw - based in Droxford, nationwide delivery. Paleo Ridge Raw - Home. They have a shop on site and you can view their processing plant also.

The healthy pet store - shop in Totton. New business so they don't have much of a webpage and no delivery options as yet, but the shop and the quality of the food in there is brilliant (they have their own complete range of RAW food) so if you're local, well worth going in.


----------



## HealthyPetsScotland

Hello dear pet owners

I would like to highlight our startup which will be soon opened in Edinburgh and will serve Edinburgh area with Healthy raw food.
We are in stage when we introducing our brand and we try to make you aware about us, and about our work.

At the moment we starting up facebook page where we will introduce our products range and answer your questions.

Becaouse we love them

Hope to see you there!

Andrea & Tomas


----------



## Shaunny

Does anyone live near Wiltshire? If so who do you use for your raw food 

Cheers ;-)


----------



## katybulmer

Would it be possible to add Bulmers to the list please? Also we have just opened a new unit in the south west. Many thanks


----------



## Rio's Diner

Hi there. We are a small family run business based in Bolton. We specialise in natural meaty Doggy Treats.
We also do a raw mix but this will be by special order and exclusive to Bolton areas only.
www.riosdiner.co.uk
Our website will go live in approx. two weeks. Please add to your list


----------



## Lexiedhb

Why is this no longer a Sticky?????????
New supplier for you

http://www.brunosdinner.co.uk/epages/es786789.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es786789/Categories/Menu


----------



## DirtyGertie

Lexiedhb said:


> Why is this no longer a Sticky?????????


A couple of us mentioned this on another thread, the answer was that some people had said there were too many stickies and they had to lose some. Shame as I think this is a very informative one and well used, just so difficult to find now and newbies to raw feeding wont have a clue there is a supplier list.


----------



## Lexiedhb

well that's just plain daft......


----------



## DirtyGertie

Lexiedhb said:


> well that's just plain daft......


No arguments there Lexie :Hilarious. There's only five stickies in this section, I'm sure there's room for one more (there's 14 in the Breeding section!)


----------



## pogo

Shame this isn't a sticky now.. Sure there is room for one more


----------



## PawsandFeathers

Don't know if you guys know about a very good company called Naturaw very good delivery prices and they have lots of nice extras like coconut oil, manuka honey, wildflower honey, cranberry juice, garlic, real turmeric and more 
http://www.naturaw.co.uk/


----------



## DirtyGertie

PawsandFeathers said:


> Don't know if you guys know about a very good company called Naturaw very good delivery prices and they have lots of nice extras like coconut oil, manuka honey, wildflower honey, cranberry juice, garlic, real turmeric and more
> http://www.naturaw.co.uk/


Thanks for that. Looks a great site, has a nice variety, a change from DAF and I love the fact that they've put the minces into sections according to how much bone content.

The courier delivery details are a bit confusing. It says UK Mail 2-3 days but then later on it says it's delivered the day after it leaves Naturaw.

Will consider them for my next raw order and check on their courier delivery at the time.


----------



## PawsandFeathers

DirtyGertie said:


> Thanks for that. Looks a great site, has a nice variety, a change from DAF and I love the fact that they've put the minces into sections according to how much bone content.
> 
> The courier delivery details are a bit confusing. It says UK Mail 2-3 days but then later on it says it's delivered the day after it leaves Naturaw.
> 
> Will consider them for my next raw order and check on their courier delivery at the time.


Yeah I got a bit confused by that but if I order from them at the weekend it comes and their left by my door for me if I am out as I am often busy in the day and that comes between Monday and Wednesday so their fast and very good.

Delivery prices are not too bad either I found I couple of other raw suppliers which I dont think have been mentioned on here before.

Laverstoke is an organic bucthers grade meat 
http://www.laverstokepark.co.uk/for-your-pet/catlist_fnct613.htm


----------



## DirtyGertie

PawsandFeathers said:


> Yeah I got a bit confused by that but if I order from them at the weekend it comes and their left by my door for me if I am out as I am often busy in the day and that comes between Monday and Wednesday so their fast and very good.
> 
> Delivery prices are not too bad either I found I couple of other raw suppliers which I dont think have been mentioned on here before.
> 
> Laverstoke is an organic bucthers grade meat
> http://www.laverstokepark.co.uk/for-your-pet/catlist_fnct613.htm


If it comes the day after despatch then that's fine, same service that I've had from other suppliers and everything has always still been frozen.

I can't get the price up for Laverstokepark but it looks as though you have to go through Ocado which we don't have where I live.


----------



## PawsandFeathers

DirtyGertie said:


> If it comes the day after despatch then that's fine, same service that I've had from other suppliers and everything has always still been frozen.
> 
> I can't get the price up for Laverstokepark but it looks as though you have to go through Ocado which we don't have where I live.


Theirs one more which I am having trouble finding it had a facebook page as well and was a supplier of organic meats for very reasonable prices it was something like 12kg pigs stomach £10 some stuff was expensive but their were a good deal of well priced stuff too shame I can't find it.


----------



## PawsandFeathers

Sorry for double posting but the site I was looking for popped up on my facebook news feed here it is not sure but I think delivery is free on orders over £25 you can buy a lot for that :>
http://www.realmeatpetfood.co.uk/


----------



## Arrow-Mute

Hey

I know it's a very long thread and a tad old but still is a great source of info. Another great supplier that is quite new on the scene in Wolf Peak. They are stocking Nutriment which my boy eats and fairly new brand called Benyfit Natural which seems a lot chunkier than Nutriment. They are in Ashford and do a weekly delivery across Kent which is nice as I don't have to stress over delivery days as much. Found them on Facebook /wolfpeak


----------



## jenny armour

I am assuming they only do the kent area or do they do countrywise? I order from a company in milto Keynes, walnut pet supplies but its worth knowing if other companies do it too


----------



## Arrow-Mute

Morning 

Just had a quick look on their website and yup they deliver UK wide.

They also have points - like tesco club card points - that you earn. Looks like I could get money or off or something after a few orders.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Quick recommendation from me :

1st Choice Raw stockist of Hungry Hounds and the Dogs Butcher


----------



## Nicola @ CarniRaw

We are a new supplier covering Berkshire, Surrey, London & surrounding counties

www.carniraw.co.uk

We stock a variety of minces, chunks, bones & natural treats


----------



## Lexiedhb

Bruno's dinner Stockists of landywoods and Natural Dogs direct. Based and Deliver to South east

http://www.brunosdinner.co.uk/epage...ion=View&ObjectID=39627913&PageSize=30&Page=2

PLEASE RE STICKY THIS @ADMIN


----------



## Shihtzu_lover

oh fantastic as im looking for a supplier that deliver to penrith area for when i move back to UK soon!


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport

Raw4Dogs based in Stockport
http://raw4dogs.care2pets.co.uk
Stocking Nutriment and DAF on our easy to use shop.
Free Local Delivery and Pickup
Our Facebook Page


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport

pogo said:


> Thought after a few threads recently with people interested in feeding raw to do a list of suppliers so people can find those that deliver to them etc.
> 
> Bear in mind I have not used all of these so can't comment on them! also most deliver to certain areas only so best to check with them if they will deliver to you.
> 
> Supplier of horse meat etc - https://www.kiezebrink.co.uk/category/70-horse-meat
> 
> raw pet supplies - Home
> 
> laverstoke park - For Your Pet - Organic | Food For Pets | For Your Pet | Laverstoke Park Farm
> 
> walnut pet supplies - https://www.walnutpetsupplies.co.uk/index.php/dogs/dog-food/frozen-dog-food.html
> 
> the natural pet pantry - Natural Pet Food Shop in Gosport
> 
> Canine Divine. Natural and raw food for dogs and cats | Natures Menu free delivery on orders over £10.00
> 
> Pets Plus at Henry Street Garden Centre, *Arborfield, Reading, RG2 9JY
> 
> team ilbrey - http://teamilbreyanimalservices.webs.com/rawmeatordersheet.htm
> 
> they love it - http://www.theyloveit.co.uk/
> 
> west fife raw foods - https://www.facebook.com/WestFifeRawFeeds
> 
> manifold valley meats - http://www.manifoldvalleymeats.co.uk/barf-diet-products/
> (If anyone is on FB and within the Midlands area (to be clarified) Check out
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/479385695425522/ - MVM
> 
> Nixon's Farm Shop in Heald Green.
> 
> http://www.springfieldpoultry.co.uk/
> 
> nhd - http://www.naturallyhealthydogs.co.uk/default.html - pick up only
> 
> http://www.dogsdiner.webs.com/
> 
> martins meats - http://www.martinsmeats.com/Locally-produced-pet-food.php
> 
> Perfect pet food - http://www.barfpetfoods.co.uk/
> 
> Landywoods - Landywood Pet Foods : Price List - most of the country covered for delivery but not in scotland
> 
> raw2paw - http://www.raw2paw.co.uk/ MVM supplier
> 
> The dogs dinner - The Dogs Dinner - T.P.M.S. Pet Food Specialists - delivery within the south of england
> 
> Durham animal feeds - http://www.daf-petfood.co.uk/ country wide delivery
> 
> prize choice - Natural Frozen Pet Foods - Prize Choice - The Natural Food for Healthy Animals - nationwide delivery excluding a few areas
> 
> berrie wood - Dog Food, Pet Food and Pet Accessories - Berriewood Pet Supplies - select postcodes see Ordering Information - Berriewood Pet Supplies
> 
> Dog food company - Suppliers of Dog Food | Supplying Pet Food in Central and Southern England - southern and central england delivery (except london)
> 
> Knight pet supplies - Raw Pet Food in Birmingham : Knight Pet Supplies Ltd - delivery in birmingham areas only
> 
> albion - Albion Meat Products | Quality Pet Food - southern, central england delivery
> 
> natural instinct - Natural Instinct - Home - mainland uk shipping
> 
> darling's - Real, Raw, Organic Dog Food Supplier - Questions - mainland shipping
> 
> Linc's pets - supplied by DAF - Lincs pets - various areas, nottingham, linconshire, derby, humber etc
> 
> Nurturing by nature - Bones & Treats
> 
> Basils dog food - http://basilsdogfood.co.uk/
> 
> Wolf tucker - http://www.wolftucker.co.uk/adult/ - Local deliveries to Chichester area and also country wide
> Available from - Mark Elliott and Associates vets
> Madam Green Buisiness Park,
> Oving, Chichester,
> West Sussex, PO20 2DD.
> 01243 779111 www.markelliott.co.uk
> 
> team ilbrey k9 partners - Lancing, West Sussex, they deliver along the south coast and to Portsmouth ferry for customers on the Isle of Wight. No delivery charges
> mobile pet foods - http://www.mobilepetfoods.co.uk/section.php/8/1
> 
> bulmer pet food - http://www.bulmerdogfood.co.uk/
> 
> hungry hound - http://www.hungryhoundspetsupplies.co.uk/
> 
> hungry hound fb page - https://www.facebook.com/HungryHoundsPetSupplies
> 
> canine meals on wheels - http://www.caninemealsonwheels.co.uk/
> 
> hatties raw 4 dogs - http://www.hattiesraw4dogs.co.uk/
> 
> raw menu - http://www.raw-menu.com/
> 
> nutriment - http://www.nutriment.co/
> 
> laverstoke park - http://www.laverstokepark.co.uk/for...anic/prodlist_ct616.htm?dir=1&order=2&size=20
> 
> natural selections - http://www.natural-selections.co.uk/
> 
> davids doggies dinners - http://www.davidsdoggiedinners.co.uk/
> 
> *Supplier in Ireland*
> 
> slaney pet foods - http://www.slaneypetfoods.ie/#
> 
> dogs first - http://dogsfirst.ie/
> 
> *Suppliers in Germany:*
> 
> BARF Frischfleisch zur artgerechten RohfÃ¼tterung - haustierkost.de
> 
> Der BARF Shop | Home
> 
> https://www.das-tierhotel.de/
> 
> Fleisch am Stück | BARF Karnivor Shop
> 
> www.mcwuff.de
> 
> Fleischdatenbank [BARF]
> 
> Kürzlich aktualisierte Einträge:BARF Frischfleisch Händler
> 
> If anyone can think of any i've missed let me know and i'll add it to the list :thumbup:


----------



## Care4Pets Stockport

Raw4Dogs based in Stockport
http://raw4dogs.care2pets.co.uk
Stocking Nutriment and DAF on our easy to use shop.
Free Local Delivery and Pickup
Our Facebook Page


----------



## kerry bennett

Could we be added to the list please .
We are a family run supplier in Poole Dorset stocking multiple manufacturers food Bh16 5bh and courier Nationwide
Poole Raw Pet Food Ltd
Thankyou


----------



## Lee Bradfeild

Hi, please could you add our business to the list please. CT Raw Dog Foods is a family run raw pet food supplier in Kent, stocking a variety of raw dog and cat foods, as well as treats. We offer free delivery in most of the CT post code area, collection and national delivery at a competitive rate.


----------

